# Notre Dame Cathedral is on fire



## fega72 (Sep 14, 2020)

Paris' Notre Dame Cathedral is on fire



> As of Monday afternoon, the spire of the cathedral had fallen, and the fire had spread to one of its iconic rectangular towers. Firefighters may not be able to save the cathedral, according to a French Interior Ministry official.


​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: milhausDate: 2019-04-15 18:25:17Reaction Score: 1


Some more pictures. Spire fell. Not looking good.

Fire breaks out at historic Notre Dame cathedral in Paris


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: eddieDate: 2019-04-15 18:40:55Reaction Score: 7


Sad, since it's a beautiful building, but I'm suspicious. Isn't it almost entirely constructed from stone?

If I had to guess, I'd say "renovations" = "replace everything with kindling."


----------



## Onthebit (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OnthebitDate: 2019-04-15 18:47:16Reaction Score: 2


That's scaffolding around the spire so it looks as it was already being 'rebuilt'.  Maybe they're telling us something.
Every news source is covering it....


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2019-04-15 18:49:53Reaction Score: 12


This should calm down those meddlin' protesters...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: in cahootsDate: 2019-04-15 18:52:16Reaction Score: 10


they were "renovating", Pascal blames pollution (??) for damage to the stones. This thing stinks.

how often do normal construction sites just "go on fire"? what moron labourer isn't getting guillotined for lighting a smoke by the WD40? my family works in shipbuilding and carpentry - accidents of this scale happen "in the field" but renos/repairs are basically the most secure the work can possibly get. they're not renovating; just continuing the wave of running revisions.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RecycledSoulDate: 2019-04-15 18:59:26Reaction Score: 1




in cahoots said:


> they were "renovating", Pascal blames pollution (??) for damage to the stones. This thing stinks.
> 
> how often do normal construction sites just "go on fire"? what moron labourer isn't getting guillotined for lighting a smoke by the WD40? my family works in shipbuilding and carpentry - accidents of this scale happen "in the field" but renos/repairs are basically the most secure the work can possibly get. they're not renovating; just continuing the wave of running revisions.


A good portion of the art museum at the University near me suffered this fate under renovation when a construction worker threw a cig butt into the opening of a pocket door the same day sealer was put down on the cork flooring.


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2019-04-15 19:03:57Reaction Score: 9


Another piece/ evidence of Tartaria needed removing?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: milhausDate: 2019-04-15 19:11:00Reaction Score: 1




Timeshifter said:


> Another piece/ evidence of Tartaria needed removing?


All history is marked for deletion. Tartaria is useful again for rewrites.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AndromedaDate: 2019-04-15 19:13:52Reaction Score: 1


Privacy settings 

Renovation supervisor said his staff were not at work according to someone at GLP, and he linked this.


----------



## Wildfire2000 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WildFire2000Date: 2019-04-15 20:33:20Reaction Score: 11


It's a sad state of affairs when a disaster like this occurs and our first response is "Someone is deleting history right before our eyes", much like the museum in Brazil last year.

It's awful.


----------



## Rhayader (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RhayaderDate: 2019-04-15 20:47:30Reaction Score: 3


This is tragic, a very important building in the history and study of alchemy.

I wouldn't be surprised if it was a cost thing, like a lot of incidents...cheaper for a new rebuild than a careful renovation...


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-04-15 20:54:21Reaction Score: 8


What could be the purpose of this destruction from our stand point of view?

What a beautiful building it was...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TianzhuDate: 2019-04-15 21:10:39Reaction Score: 11


*Coincidences*
*Macron delays TV speech due to Notre Dame fire*
The Latest: Macron delays TV speech due to Notre Dame fire

*Holy Week starded on Sunday, April 14 and ends on Saturday, April 20*

The Christian scholar Bede (673-735 AD, aka, the Venerable Bede) claimed in his book _De Ratione Temporum_ that Easter was named after Eostre, a pagan goddess of the Saxon people in Northern Europe. Later scholars, however, claim that the term derives from the Anglo-Saxon word “oster”, meaning “to rise” or for their term for the Spring equinox, “Eostre.”

*April 15, 1912 - The Titanic sinks in into the sea. 

Trump Tweet:*
D. Trump Twitter

*Gematria calculation:*
English, Hebrew and Simple Gematria Calculator Values

*FIX MAX REBRAND*
*FIX* = 315 = Notre Dame
*MAX* = 331 = Emmanuel (Emmanuel Jean-Michel Frédéric Macron ) or ( Bell in Notredame)
*REBRAND* = 212 = I C U


*They play weird games.*


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ParacelsusDate: 2019-04-15 21:18:06Reaction Score: 9


Big move Breakaway Civ, you can add this to the list:
- Allied Firebombing of Dresden
- Blackwater/Xe/Academi looting the Baghdad Museum
- China refusing access to any exploration of their pyramids and actually terraforming/hiding evidence of them.
- The Smithsonian denying they received giant skeletons of Native Americans
- Bricking up the entrances into the Giza Sphinx
&
- Burning Notre Dame Cathedral

Better buy a copy of this while it's still available:
Le Mystère des Cathédrales


----------



## CurvedBullet (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CurvedBulletDate: 2019-04-15 21:37:01Reaction Score: 9


Aside from interior of this stellar cathedral the buttresses on this building are/were phenomenal and extraordinarily beautiful. It's weird but I feel like some kind of Gateway just closed.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RecycledSoulDate: 2019-04-15 21:37:24Reaction Score: 1




Tianzhu said:


> *Coincidences*
> *Macron delays TV speech due to Notre Dame fire*
> The Latest: Macron delays TV speech due to Notre Dame fire
> 
> ...


Whoa!  My head spun.  I owe $462 Fed taxes, & didn’t even stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2019-04-15 22:16:20Reaction Score: 5




KorbenDallas said:


> What could be the purpose of this destruction from our stand point of view?





> French President Emmanuel Macron just announced that, starting Tuesday, he will launch an international fundraising campaign to rebuild the Notre Dame Cathedral.


----------



## Bald Eagle (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bald EagleDate: 2019-04-15 22:23:38Reaction Score: 11


Well, given the usual suspects, it's likely that the jesuits might have a hand in this.

The famous Notre Dame cathedral in Paris is on fire, with one worker claiming that the blaze was deliberately set. TIME columnist Christopher J. Hale tweeted, “A Jesuit friend in Paris who works in #*NotreDame* told me cathedral staff said the fire was intentionally set.”

Walter Vieth has some pretty fascinating talks:
https://amazingdiscoveries.tv/c/2/Total_Onslaught/
Is all of it spot on?   Who ever knows these days.  It's hard to tell the truth-seekers and patriots from the disinformation agents and shills and CIA, etc.
Perhaps it's more "non-linear warfare"



Listen at 6:37 - the two towers - the twin towers.

No idea if burning a French cathedral on April 15th has any significance.   But I'm sure it might.
Titanic sank
Lincoln shot
Boston marathon bombing

lots more...   History for April 15 - On-This-Day.com

European Churches: Vandalized, Defecated On, and Torched "Every Day"


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SearchingDate: 2019-04-15 22:25:44Reaction Score: 7


Shep Smith Shuts Down Guest Who Suggests Notre Dame Fire Might Not Be Accidental

_On Monday, Philippe Karsenty, a former French right-wing political candidate, suggested to Shep Smith that the church fire may have been set by possible terrorists, a theory that had already been floated by InfoWars soon after the fire began.

“It’s like a 9/11, it’s a French 9/11, you know? And it’s a big shock,” Karsenty told Smith, adding, “we’ve had churches desecrated each and every week all over France.” Karsenty then went on to say that “of course, you will hear the story of the political correctness which will tell you it’s probably an accident.”

Karsenty, a French media analyst, was convicted in 2013 of defamation after he accused a state television network of staging a video of a young boy being killed during a fight between Palestinian gunmen and Israeli soldiers._

Interesting...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2019-04-15 23:08:42Reaction Score: 5


"French President Emmanuel Macron just announced that, starting Tuesday, he will launch an international fundraising campaign to rebuild the Notre Dame Cathedral. '

I wish I was a billionaire, I'd give them all the money they needed, providing they replicated it exactly.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: milhausDate: 2019-04-15 23:16:11Reaction Score: 9


Notre Dame de Paris
Constructed 1163 - 1285 Early Gothic Era

Notre Dame de Paris, more than seven hundred years old, is only the most recent of holy houses to occupy this ancient sacred ground. The Celts held their services on this island in the seine, and atop their sacred groves the Romans built their own temple to Jupiter. In the early years of Christianity, a basilica dedicated to St. Etienne was constructed around 528 by Childebert. A church in the Romanesque manner replaced the basilica, and this stood until 1163 when work began on the structure which stands today.

_"We must remind ourselves that these monumental structures, although they remain intensely alive, are merely the skeletons of the cathedrals of medieval times. Compared with what it was when first created, the cathedral, as we see it now, is like a venerable old lady whose noble carriage barely suggests the striking belle she must have been in her youth.   We should not only recall the past splendor of the cathedral, most of whose external adornment is now lost, but also attempt to understand what the cathedral was during the progress of its own creation; the role it played at the heart of the city that saw its birth among the people whose stubborn or enthusiastic will alone caused its skyward thrust."
   —Zoe Oldenbourg, 'With Stone and Faith'_


Nineteenth Century Engraving of Notre Dame from Southeast. 


The Gallery of Kings upon the West facade. 



_'And the cathedral was not only company for him, it was the universe; nay, more, it was Nature itself. He never dreamed that there were other hedgerows than the stained-glass windows in perpetual bloom; other shade than that of the stone foliage always budding, loaded with birds in the thickets of Saxon capitals; other mountains than the colossal towers of the church; or other oceans than Paris roaring at their feet.'_

 —Victor Hugo, _Notre Dame de Paris,_ 1831 

Found this website with a lot of great information. Didn't want to copy too much because I would paste it all:
Notre Dame de Paris Historic Overview - Earthlore Explorations Architecture Features


----------



## Bald Eagle (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bald EagleDate: 2019-04-15 23:17:17Reaction Score: 12


Albert Pike said:

_"The *Third World War* must be fomented by taking advantage of the differences caused by the "agentur" of the "Illuminati" between the political Zionists and the leaders of Islamic World. The war must be conducted in such a way that Islam (the Moslem Arabic World) and political Zionism (the State of Israel) mutually destroy each other. Meanwhile the other nations, once more divided on this issue will be constrained. physical, moral, spiritual and economical exhaustion…We shall unleash the Nihilists and the atheists, and we shall provoke a formidable social cataclysm which in all its horror will show clearly to the nations the effect of absolute atheism, origin of savagery and of the most bloody turmoil. Then everywhere, the citizens, obliged to defend themselves against the world minority of revolutionaries, will exterminate those destroyers of civilization, and the multitude, disillusioned with Christianity, whose deistic spirits will from that moment be without compass or direction, anxious for an ideal, but without knowing where to render its adoration, will receive the true light through the universal manifestation of the pure doctrine of Lucifer, brought finally out in the public view. This manifestation will result from the general reactionary movement which will follow the destruction of Christianity and atheism, both conquered and exterminated at the same time."_


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: mythstifieDDate: 2019-04-15 23:39:03Reaction Score: 1


History: Fiction or Science? Chronology 1

Hmmm


----------



## Wildfire2000 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WildFire2000Date: 2019-04-15 23:40:21Reaction Score: 1


Hey Bald, where is another source for this Albert Pike guy and his 1800's letters? Those so spot on that I find it extremely difficult to trust a single source. I'm not saying you're information is wrong, I just want some more sources.

Thanks.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RaviolliDate: 2019-04-15 23:51:27Reaction Score: 10




CurvedBullet said:


> Aside from interior of this stellar cathedral the buttresses on this building are/were phenomenal and extraordinarily beautiful. It's weird but I feel like some kind of Gateway just closed.
> 
> View attachment 20300View attachment 20301


There is a Divine Godess energy vortex located in that location. The fire has disrupted the flow of that vortex. 
The Sisterhood of the Rose has specialised throughout history, apparently since the time of Atlantis, also being connected to the Goddess of Isis in Egypt, and still does does today in anchoring that energy. Maybe this deserves a seperate thread?


----------



## pushamaku (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: pushamakuDate: 2019-04-15 23:54:51Reaction Score: 13




Ice Nine said:


> ...replicated it exactly.


That would be the natural thing to do but in my personal opinion this was intentional and symbolic as in old world be damned and all that.. I'll wager they will rebuild in "new world" style to send a message.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SearchingDate: 2019-04-16 00:03:49Reaction Score: 9




Raviolli said:


> There is a Divine Godess energy vortex located in that location. The fire has disrupted the flow of that vortex.
> The Sisterhood of the Rose has specialised throughout history, apparently since the time of Atlantis, also being connected to the Goddess of Isis in Egypt, and still does does today in anchoring that energy. Maybe this deserves a seperate thread?


Yes, please. Will you do a thread? This interests me very much.


----------



## Bald Eagle (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bald EagleDate: 2019-04-16 00:04:34Reaction Score: 3




WildFire2000 said:


> Hey Bald, where is another source for this Albert Pike guy and his 1800's letters? Those so spot on that I find it extremely difficult to trust a single source. I'm not saying you're information is wrong, I just want some more sources.
> 
> Thanks.


albert pike world war 3 - Google Search

Apparently it's been debunked... 
Debunked: Albert Pike predicted both world wars... - Debunking Doomsday - Quora

But it's not like this isn't exactly where we seem to be heading.

I mean, check out this with regard to WWII:


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ObertrynDate: 2019-04-16 00:10:11Reaction Score: 1


Interestingly enough, the cathedral got heavily damaged and looted during the French Revolution period and had to undergo intensive repairs. In that case, the damage was mostly interior. Here, they claim the interior is mostly unscathed, it's just the exterior that got obliterated.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CitizenShipDate: 2019-04-16 00:18:47Reaction Score: 2


I do not know much about fires but the smoke from this is weird, really old wood that i guess will have had several; coats of varnish/woodstain, maybe it is just me but I would expect much darker smoke!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Radal16Date: 2019-04-16 00:57:00Reaction Score: 12


And they just let it burn for hours before actually making an effort to put it out-- it was done on purpose.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MinLo66Date: 2019-04-16 01:18:54Reaction Score: 2


View attachment 20312[/QUOTE]


WildFire2000 said:


> Hey Bald, where is another source for this Albert Pike guy and his 1800's letters? Those so spot on that I find it extremely difficult to trust a single source. I'm not saying you're information is wrong, I just want some more sources.
> 
> Thanks.





WildFire2000 said:


> Hey Bald, where is another source for this Albert Pike guy and his 1800's letters? Those so spot on that I find it extremely difficult to trust a single source. I'm not saying you're information is wrong, I just want some more sources.
> 
> Thanks.


Here is a site with his bio info and other good shizzle.
MORALS and DOGMA by Albert Pike
Also, read his book "Morals and Dogma".


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Radal16Date: 2019-04-16 01:20:40Reaction Score: 5




Paracelsus said:


> Big move Breakaway Civ, you can add this to the list:
> - Allied Firebombing of Dresden
> - Blackwater/Xe/Academi looting the Baghdad Museum
> - China refusing access to any exploration of their pyramids and actually terraforming/hiding evidence of them.
> ...


Better add the Cologne Archive collapse in Germany, 2009- just learned about it. German officials reveal cause of 2009 Cologne archive collapse | DW | 11.05.2017


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-04-16 02:00:38Reaction Score: 6


I'm taking an internet fast this week (except for work) but as soon as I heard about this horrible fire the 2019 Illuminati Card Game flashed in my head.  It might be a stretch but look at the tower card on the upper left.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: milhausDate: 2019-04-16 02:07:48Reaction Score: 6


"The fire started up near the roof top, while another fire started in the north bell tower," Picaud told NBC News. "All damage seems to be up high and did not go into the lower part of church or touch the organ or stained-glass windows." 

Notre Dame Cathedral was 'vulnerable' to fire, expert says


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-04-16 02:26:36Reaction Score: 14




WildFire2000 said:


> It's a sad state of affairs when a disaster like this occurs and our first response is "Someone is deleting history right before our eyes", much like the museum in Brazil last year.


If a cathedral is being burned/destroyed every week in France, chances are this fire WAS deliberate as Searching posted about the interview with Shep Smith and _Philippe Karsenty. D_estroying French cathedrals/churches every week is something we're not hearing about until one of those cathedrals is as famous as the Notre Dame. I just hope the cathedral staff who suggested the fire was deliberate doesn't suicide by falling down an elevator shaft onto a barrage of bullets.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: esgee1Date: 2019-04-16 02:41:36Reaction Score: 2


Appears the cathedral had fallen into a state of disrepair and they just started to do some repair work. And the fire is related to the repair work (or maybe arson?). I visited Paris back in the 1990's and saw this magnificent cathedral, so it's very sad to see it burnt down.

I'm under the impression that many of the historical artefacts were evacuated safely, so that's some good news. Hopefully they'll rebuild the Notre Dame Cathedral to something similar to what it was.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SearchingDate: 2019-04-16 02:43:29Reaction Score: 12




Bald Eagle said:


> Albert Pike said:
> 
> _"The *Third World War* must be fomented by taking advantage of the differences caused by the "agentur" of the "Illuminati" between the political Zionists and the leaders of Islamic World. The war must be conducted in such a way that Islam (the Moslem Arabic World) and political Zionism (the State of Israel) mutually destroy each other. Meanwhile the other nations, once more divided on this issue will be constrained. physical, moral, spiritual and economical exhaustion…We shall unleash the Nihilists and the atheists, and we shall provoke a formidable social cataclysm which in all its horror will show clearly to the nations the effect of absolute atheism, origin of savagery and of the most bloody turmoil. Then everywhere, the citizens, obliged to defend themselves against the world minority of revolutionaries, will exterminate those destroyers of civilization, and the multitude, disillusioned with Christianity, whose deistic spirits will from that moment be without compass or direction, anxious for an ideal, but without knowing where to render its adoration, will receive the true light through the universal manifestation of the pure doctrine of Lucifer, brought finally out in the public view. This manifestation will result from the general reactionary movement which will follow the destruction of Christianity and atheism, both conquered and exterminated at the same time."_


Can't deny this is exactly what is happening.

_receive the true light through the universal manifestation of the pure doctrine of Lucifer, brought finally out in the public view._
Lucifer, the light-bearer is shedding light, and the truth is now in public view. That is what this forum is. We have been enlightened.

Christianity served its purpose during the age of Pisces, but as the fish age ends, so too does its savior, the fisher of men, Jesus. The same as when the age of Taurus ended, Horus' (The Bull of Heaven) reign came to an end. The story of Moses destroying the golden calf symbolizes the end of Taurus and the ushering in the age of Aries, which Moses represents. Aries is the ram. That is why Moses is often depicted with ram horns.

I find it very telling that Christianity AND Atheism will be abolished. That means everyone is going to believe in something. Aquarius is known for pouring out knowledge on to the people. Perhaps this is all by grand design. The churches being torched and vandalized represent the destruction of Christianity to make room for the new enlightened age.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: milhausDate: 2019-04-16 02:47:31Reaction Score: 8




esgee1 said:


> Appears the cathedral had fallen into a state of disrepair and they just started to do some repair work. And the fire is related to the repair work (or maybe arson?). I visited Paris back in the 1990's and saw this magnificent cathedral, so it's very sad to see it burnt down.
> 
> I'm under the impression that many of the historical artefacts were evacuated safely, so that's some good news. Hopefully they'll rebuild the Notre Dame Cathedral to something similar to what it was.



It's really hard to believe that there are apparently no safety measures or precautions for fires at Notre Dame. Especially with the increased likelihood of a fire during construction. Think about that. And then you take into consideration there have been a string of Catholic churches being vandalized and burned and this blaze starts in two different places at the same time and at most, four hours into it they spray a hose into the wind. They are basically rubbing it in our faces in my opinion.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-04-16 02:52:48Reaction Score: 5




Searching said:


> The churches being torched and vandalized represent the destruction of Christianity to make room for the new enlightened age.


Christians are the church. Buildings are just places we attend. "And I say also unto you, That you are Peter [a stone], and upon this rock [points to Himself] I will build my church; and _the gates of hell shall not prevail_ against it." (Matt. 16:18)


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SearchingDate: 2019-04-16 03:02:01Reaction Score: 7




whitewave said:


> Christians are the church. Buildings are just places we attend. "And I say also unto you, That you are Peter [a stone], and upon this rock [points to Himself] I will build my church; and _the gates of hell shall not prevail_ against it." (Matt. 16:18)


I agree. 1 Corinthians 6:15 Know ye not that your bodies are the members of Christ?  The churches burning symbolize Christianity being under attack,
and the events in The Bible are playing out now. The church is being persecuted. It all must happen to make way for "a new heaven and a new earth".
What Pike said about WWIII lines up with Revelation pretty well, as does astrology. To me, it is all related. Signs and seasons.


----------



## pushamaku (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: pushamakuDate: 2019-04-16 03:07:22Reaction Score: 5




Searching said:


> The churches being torched and vandalized represent the destruction of Christianity to make room for the new enlightened age.


Sure, but what if one is in the camp that believes these were not houses of worship? So then, this is the opposite of enlightened, no?

Cathedrals: Who really built them?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SearchingDate: 2019-04-16 03:17:27Reaction Score: 12




pushamaku said:


> Sure, but what if one is in the camp that believes these were not houses of worship? So then, this is the opposite of enlightened, no?
> 
> Cathedrals: Who really built them?


There are layers upon layers of realities. The vast majority of people believe what they are told, and they are told they are houses of worship. Therefore mass consensus creates that reality.

My best guess is that the people who built these structures used cymatics for healing. That technology was lost, but the idea that these buildings were a place of healing stuck around, but nobody knew how to use the organ to heal their organs. They congregated there anyway.


----------



## Ishtar (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: IshtarDate: 2019-04-16 03:36:37Reaction Score: 7




esgee1 said:


> I'm under the impression that many of the historical artefacts were evacuated safely


To where, the Vatican?


----------



## trismegistus (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: trismegistusDate: 2019-04-16 03:45:51Reaction Score: 14


All I'm gonna say is:

Why doesn't Notre Dame look like this?


Or this?



All of these fires were started by things equally as innocuous as an accident during a renovation. 




The interior is still intact.  Did the fire start from the roof?



> Rebutting Trump's suggestion that France try to put out the fire by dumping water on the blaze via the air, French emergency services said such an operation could cause the whole thing to collapse.


A building that has been standing for almost a thousand years will _collapse_ under the weight of controlled water dumps?



> A priest at the cathedral has told reporters that *all of the priceless artwork inside the cathedral has been saved*, including the crown of thorns and that "the treasure of the cathedral" is intact.





> Some more good news: many of the centuries-old artworks and relics from the cathedral were removed by firefighters, according to Paris Mayor Anne Hidalgo.


You know, if I were doing a ritual down in the catacombs underneath Paris with the crown of thorns, I certainly wouldn't want the serfs putting out my fire with their hoses, much less planes full of water.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: EffieDate: 2019-04-16 04:13:37Reaction Score: 5




Searching said:


> My best guess is that the people who built these structures used cymatics for healing. That technology was lost, but the idea that these buildings were a place of healing stuck around, but nobody knew how to use the organ to heal their organs. They congregated there anyway.


This. Talking to a lady tonight who visited that church. Claims atheism but recognized that there was a feeling when entering that place. A "whoosh" she described it as.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-04-16 05:22:55Reaction Score: 12


Interesting how it was doing just fine for some 800 years, with no advanced firefighting equipment, whie through numerous wars and what not. What exactly was this fire supposed to destroy?

And I’m with _@trismegistus_ as far as damages go. It was on fire for about 9 hours. It was built long time ago, and should probably sustain damages similar to the Chicago Fire of 1971.


----------



## CurvedBullet (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CurvedBulletDate: 2019-04-16 05:40:20Reaction Score: 2




Ice Nine said:


> "French President Emmanuel Macron just announced that, starting Tuesday, he will launch an international fundraising campaign to rebuild the Notre Dame Cathedral. '
> 
> I wish I was a billionaire, I'd give them all the money they needed, providing they replicated it exactly.


But the question is COULD they replicate it?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AmorDeCognosDate: 2019-04-16 05:50:43Reaction Score: 1


I've been wondering about spires on these old cathedrals: what's the official narrative on what's holding them up?

Are they just stone, brick, mortar, etc. or are metal bars allowed?

I don't mean Notre Dame in particular.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ParacelsusDate: 2019-04-16 06:21:37Reaction Score: 13




CurvedBullet said:


> But the question is COULD they replicate it?


No, and that was why it was attacked. 

I feel viscerally angry seeing this structure destroyed. It was a work of art that transcends the religion it represents. Just like the name of this site, history was just stolen from us. None of us will ever be able to see this spectacular work of architecture in person in all of its' glory ever again.

This is the signature of the Archons, they feed on human misery, they hate everything beautiful.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-04-16 06:32:45Reaction Score: 8


Macron sounds pretty pathetic with this international fundraising to rebuild. How come France with its 7th place in the World Economy Ranking can not afford to build one building on their own?


----------



## fega72 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: fega72Date: 2019-04-16 06:41:55Reaction Score: 12


"Sections of the cathedral were under scaffolding as part of the extensive renovations and *16 copper statues had been removed* last week."
If a cathedral is a kind of power station (healing energy, wireless energy harvesting...) - removing 16 highly conductive part from an unknown electrical circuit can lead to a disaster.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-04-16 06:59:13Reaction Score: 1


I'm somehow reminds me of the Kristallnacht (fire of the German Reichstag in 1938).
Let's see if something like an "Ermächtigungsgesetz" follows.
Albeit both were not related time-wise in the Third Reich.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SearchingDate: 2019-04-16 07:13:32Reaction Score: 9


People are comparing a scene from I Pet Goat II to the spire collapse. Note the cross in the background falling and the cymatic window much like the one in Notre Dame.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ObertrynDate: 2019-04-16 07:39:16Reaction Score: 6




Paracelsus said:


> No, and that was why it was attacked.
> 
> I feel viscerally angry seeing this structure destroyed. It was a work of art that transcends the religion it represents. Just like the name of this site, history was just stolen from us. None of us will ever be able to see this spectacular work of architecture in person in all of its' glory ever again.
> 
> This is the signature of the Archons, they feed on human misery, they hate everything beautiful.


To be fair, Notre-Dame was already destroyed several times in the past, so what was there before this fire is hardly "the original". I'm more interested in what's the reason behind burning it. Something is being hidden in plain sight. What else happened around the world while Notre-Dame was going up in flames? Did they find something there?


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-04-16 09:42:57Reaction Score: 3


Just as a related side note, a lot of today's European construction workers are either muslims or of Eastern European descent. Not really the recent "Near East refugees", but immigrants from former allies (turks -> Germany) or former colonies (Marocco, Algeria -> France).
If the fire was set deliberately, I expect the patsy to be fund in this group.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2019-04-16 10:42:29Reaction Score: 5


I think this was an esoteric "ritual" (which is simply a symbol for something invisible) to initiate the further dissolution of Christianity. The Vatican happily embraced it's own destruction when they welcomed heliocentrism with open arms, the idea was always to get rid of Christianity as fast as possible. They hate this unifying bond between humans.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KlastDate: 2019-04-16 11:32:04Reaction Score: 11


“A fire broke out at the revered Al-Aqsa Mosque compound in Jerusalem just as flames ravaged the Notre Dame Cathedral in Paris.
Footage showing smoke and fire emerging from the roof of a structure known as the Marwani Prayer Room, or Solomon's Stables, could be seen on social media. The Palestine News Agency, the official outlet of the Palestinian National Authority, cited a guard as saying Monday that "the fire broke out in the guard's room outside the roof of the Marwani Prayer Room, and the fire brigade of the Islamic Waqf handled the matter successfully."
News of the incident at the Al-Aqsa Mosque, the third holiest site in Islam and central to the ongoing Arab-Israeli conflict, was largely overshadowed by a much larger blaze engulfing the Notre Dame Cathedral at the same time.”

Newsweek


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MinLo66Date: 2019-04-16 11:59:49Reaction Score: 7




KorbenDallas said:


> Macron sounds pretty pathetic with this international fundraising to rebuild. How come France with its 7th place in the World Economy Ranking can not afford to build one building on their own?


Yes but why would they when they can have the unsuspecting unquestioning Masses from all over The World send their hard-earned $ in to rebuild a Cathedral they will never see in person? The goal is, at this phase of the Program, to get every penny of our hard-earned money, and since some of us still have some left over after giving most of it to them for the bare essentials, they have come up with a multitude of "Charities" for us to contribute to. Like, for example, when you go to Dollar General (or Wherev) to get toilet paper that comes to say $5.49, and the cashier asks "would you like to donate your change to 'The Hungry Children (or Whatev) Campaign?'" See, that way They get ALL OF IT instead of most of it...


eddie said:


> Sad, since it's a beautiful building, but I'm suspicious. Isn't it almost entirely constructed from stone?
> 
> If I had to guess, I'd say "renovations" = "replace everything with kindling."


Burn up / tear  down / destroy The OLD...make way for The NEW (World Order).


----------



## Mabzynn (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MabzynnDate: 2019-04-16 12:22:49Reaction Score: 11


They're probably prepping their "construction" images for the next reset.  Gotta make sure they have a whole bunch of a roof repair pictures to present as evidence of construction.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MinLo66Date: 2019-04-16 13:05:38Reaction Score: 1




Searching said:


> People are comparing a scene from I Pet Goat II to the spire collapse. Note the cross in the background falling and the cymatic window much like the one in Notre Dame.


OM_G...that's eery...

"Before yesterday's blaze it was in the midst of renovations, with some sections under scaffolding, and bronze statues had been removed last week for works."
SOURCE:
Macron vows to rebuild Notre Dame cathedral after devastating fire

Not that I am suspicious or anything but how convenient is that... I saw a news story on some major network showing them bringing these statues down a few days ago. When I have time I am going to research those Bronze Statues.


Bald Eagle said:


> Well, given the usual suspects, it's likely that the jesuits might have a hand in this.
> 
> The famous Notre Dame cathedral in Paris is on fire, with one worker claiming that the blaze was deliberately set. TIME columnist Christopher J. Hale tweeted, “A Jesuit friend in Paris who works in #*NotreDame* told me cathedral staff said the fire was intentionally set.”
> 
> ...


Not that I am suspicious or anything  but me thinks there just might be some significance to the 4 and the 15...


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-04-16 13:22:26Reaction Score: 3




MinLo66 said:


> OM_G...that's eery...


After 9/11, a lot of people discovered references - often in advance - to this event. Like in Simpson episodes, "Terminator", or "Back to the future".
Sounds plausible that mad men are at work, busy to fulfill their own"prophesies", always keeping their eyes on numerological mindf*ck games.

In this case, I suspect a Nostradamus prophesy for some reason...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MinLo66Date: 2019-04-16 13:32:07Reaction Score: 5


Apparently "the Americans" were not doing their part paying for the much needed restoration of the ND Cathedral. This from March 20, 2018:


Published on Mar 20, 2018: A foundation in France hopes Americans will donate money to help save the Notre Dame Cathedral in Paris. It's home to some of Catholicism's most important relics. Conservationists say the building is in desperate need of repair. Roxana Saberi reports.

_CBS This Morning News_


----------



## Mabzynn (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MabzynnDate: 2019-04-16 13:44:39Reaction Score: 12


Why is everyone forgetting about insurance?

Why are we already broadcasting a global fundraiser to collect funds to help rebuild.  Yet I guarantee this building was insured out the ass, and don't tell me those insurance policies were not re-insured as well.

Unless we're admitting the insurance companies are not going to pay the policies out because of negligence?  Did you guys forget to fill out your Hot Work Permits?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: differenceDate: 2019-04-16 13:56:03Reaction Score: 3


Even though it's sad to see the building being burned, I think it'll eventually get fine in the coming years since:
1. there are lot of people who will willingly contribute some of their wealth into the reconstruction;
2. tourists have taken millions of photos, thus it's fair to say that visual representation of every single piece is stored in multiple copies.
Of course, if we are to believe there were some hidden features in the architecture, they may have been lost forever.

When I was thinking about the news, I was rather devastated by a not directly related fact that, throughout last centuries, thousands of mudflooders got demolished, and they are never going to be rebuilt. - No funds and no references except for a few photos or drawings here and there... :/


----------



## CurvedBullet (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CurvedBulletDate: 2019-04-16 14:03:27Reaction Score: 1




Red Bird said:


> I'm taking an internet fast this week (except for work) but as soon as I heard about this horrible fire the 2019 Illuminati Card Game flashed in my head.  It might be a stretch but look at the tower card on the upper left.
> 
> View attachment 20313


Hmmm. Interesting card deck. A collector's item for sure as are many of these decks have become.


Mabzynn said:


> Why is everyone forgetting about insurance?
> 
> Why are we already broadcasting a global fundraiser to collect funds to help rebuild.  Yet I guarantee this building was insured out the ass, and don't tell me those insurance policies were not re-insured as well.
> 
> Unless we're admitting the insurance companies are not going to pay the policies out because of negligence?  Did you guys forget to fill out your Hot Work Permits?


France needs to fill its' money coffers (pay up on a Dark note that's past due?) and the "rebuilding" of Notre Dame will bring in sympathy money.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Aply1985Date: 2019-04-16 15:24:43Reaction Score: 11


How i see fire started from the construction center?
some of us think/know that building like Notre Dame it is former atmospheric electricity power station, what if some old mechanism started to work inside?

Do you remeber elecrical blow in Saudi Arabia in 2015? 4000 peaple kiled in one time. They were doing some recunstruction of antient Mosque




I have link only in Russian: Link


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-04-16 16:22:24Reaction Score: 9


If any part of that building or its contents, can be proven to be any specific age whatsoeveratall I'll show my backside in Woolies window. The only bizarre thing is how did the German bombers miss it, just as they missed St Pauls in London not to mention Buckingham Palace, probably. Nothing is what we are told it is, nothing.


----------



## Juzzer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JuzzerDate: 2019-04-16 16:38:44Reaction Score: 5


I’ve just been shown this article on lad bible, apparently the money to rebuild Notre Dame is reportedly being donated by the French billionaire and husband of Salma Hayek, François-Henri Pinault, for those familiar with the Assassins Creed franchise you will know the cathedral was featured in the game.. set during the French Revolution.


3D mapped brick for brick, shouldn’t take too long to rebuild.. Do you think this will happen?

Ladbible Article link

I’m a big fan of Assassins Creed it was about our previous civilisation I think it’s whole purpose was to awaken us and show us there’s far more to our history than they like to  teach


----------



## fabiorem (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: fabioremDate: 2019-04-16 17:17:46Reaction Score: 2




fega72 said:


> "Sections of the cathedral were under scaffolding as part of the extensive renovations and *16 copper statues had been removed* last week."
> If a cathedral is a kind of power station (healing energy, wireless energy harvesting...) - removing 16 highly conductive part from an unknown electrical circuit can lead to a disaster.


And it was just four days ago:


Why they were made of copper? And why they were placed on the roof?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: omgwtfDate: 2019-04-16 19:03:19Reaction Score: 3


So yesterday i’m out working and my gf texts me a pic saying that ND is on fire.
Wondering if this has ever happened before i go to wiki and lo and behold i find this. Yes, i know wiki is full of lies and distortions but somepeople will only believe you on things if you cite from sources they feel as reliable.
Keep in mind this is AS THE FIRE IS STILL GOING!....notice it is written in past tense

I point this out to my gf and she says “ well after today it will be written right, but yeah, thats a little wierd”
I can only just shake my head and sigh at this type of thinking anymore.
This site has helped to re affirm in me the notion to question all and everything i see.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2019-04-16 19:17:28Reaction Score: 2




omgwtf said:


> So yesterday i’m out working and my gf texts me a pic saying that ND is on fire.
> Wondering if this has ever happened before i go to wiki and lo and behold i find this. Yes, i know wiki is full of lies and distortions but somepeople will only believe you on things if you cite from sources they feel as reliable.
> Keep in mind this is AS THE FIRE IS STILL GOING!....notice it is written in past tense
> 
> ...


It is pretty common nowadays for wikipedia authors to incorporate breaking news directly into the relevant articles. There are tens of thousands of volunteers.

When I went to the wikipedia article yesterday it stated "Current status: burning", later that evening it was changed to "Current status: damaged by fire".

Wikipedia is simply a collection of external sources, and you can follow the quotes to the sources.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2019-04-16 20:18:11Reaction Score: 1




CurvedBullet said:


> But the question is COULD they replicate it?


Yeah that was what I was drivin' at, I don't think we could replicate it today, not even close


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BrokenAgateDate: 2019-04-16 22:21:04Reaction Score: 1


The  revisionists are still at it!  They couldn't cover it in mud, so they destroyed it with fire.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-04-16 22:39:37Reaction Score: 2




jd755 said:


> The only bizarre thing is how did the German bombers miss it, just as they missed St Pauls in London not to mention Buckingham Palace, probably. Nothing is what we are told it is, nothing.


It's my understanding that Hitler didn't particularly want to destroy England. Much of English royalty has German roots.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MinLo66Date: 2019-04-16 23:15:50Reaction Score: 1




Aply1985 said:


> How i see fire started from the construction center?
> some of us think/know that building like Notre Dame it is former atmospheric electricity power station, what if some old mechanism started to work inside?
> 
> Do you remeber elecrical blow in Saudi Arabia in 2015? 4000 peaple kiled in one time. They were doing some recunstruction of antient Mosque
> ...


Wow, I never even thought about the possibility of THAT.  Good thinking Friend.


KorbenDallas said:


> What could be the purpose of this destruction from our stand point of view?
> 
> What a beautiful building it was...
> 
> View attachment 20299


Absolutely astonishingly stunningly gorgeous artwork and craftsmanship. Wonder if it was designed/built by the Freemasons? Have you looked into who the Architects/Engineers were?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ParacelsusDate: 2019-04-16 23:40:10Reaction Score: 2




difference said:


> Even though it's sad to see the building being burned, I think it'll eventually get fine in the coming years since:
> 1. there are lot of people who will willingly contribute some of their wealth into the reconstruction;
> 2. tourists have taken millions of photos, thus it's fair to say that visual representation of every single piece is stored in multiple copies.
> Of course, if we are to believe there were some hidden features in the architecture, they may have been lost forever.
> ...


"Tourists have taken millions of photos."
Sex really isn't worth experiencing in person, perverts have taken billions of pictures of it.


whitewave said:


> It's my understanding that Hitler didn't particularly want to destroy England. Much of English royalty has German roots.


The "House of Windsor" is actually the Saxe-Gothe family. They're about as British as spaetzle.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-04-17 01:03:26Reaction Score: 1


Did anyone think of asking the Vatican to pay for restoration (before and now)?  They own the world...almost.  It’s their church, right?
After hearing that other cathedrals were ‘attacked’ plus supposedly a mason place (one?) I hope people are revolting but in light of other things burning I doubt it, unfortunately.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-04-17 02:16:50Reaction Score: 8




MinLo66 said:


> Have you looked into who the Architects/Engineers were?


Nope, I have not. Not yet, at least.

The thing is, this cathedral was only one of many famous European Cathedrals. Given, it has a very prominent and strongly sounding name, but it was just one of many... If there was anything pertaining to the old tech on there, there has to be more of it in other places. Which one would be next?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BrokenAgateDate: 2019-04-17 02:39:03Reaction Score: 9




MinLo66 said:


> Apparently "the Americans" were not doing their part paying for the much needed restoration of the ND Cathedral. This from March 20, 2018:
> 
> 
> Published on Mar 20, 2018: A foundation in France hopes Americans will donate money to help save the Notre Dame Cathedral in Paris. It's home to some of Catholicism's most important relics. Conservationists say the building is in desperate need of repair. Roxana Saberi reports.
> ...


Are  they crazy, or just stupid? We can't even be bothered to maintain and repair our own aging bridges, roads, and highways. And we're expected to donate money to the upkeep of a building that most of us will never see? Using what, our Social Security funds? The money that would otherwise go to helping the poor? I'm sad nd angry about the loss of this fabulous building, but clearly, there is no sense of priorities. I expect that's the whole point:  distract us from our anger at government unconcern over the problems of our nation by shocking us with this disaster. And then we'll all be made to feel guilty because we'd rather that the money be used for helping the poor, giving homes and jobs to the homeless, fixing our crumbling bridges, and providing Flint, Michigan with clean water.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-04-17 02:41:17Reaction Score: 6


It's interesting that Macron vows to rebuild within 5 years. He clearly did not see them building speeds _they were capable of in the 19th century_.


_Macron vows to rebuild Notre Dame in 5 years as dramatic firefighter footage is released_


----------



## CurvedBullet (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CurvedBulletDate: 2019-04-17 03:13:59Reaction Score: 1




Raviolli said:


> There is a Divine Godess energy vortex located in that location. The fire has disrupted the flow of that vortex.
> The Sisterhood of the Rose has specialised throughout history, apparently since the time of Atlantis, also being connected to the Goddess of Isis in Egypt, and still does does today in anchoring that energy. Maybe this deserves a seperate thread?


Yeah, definitely a new thread. I want to research more info on the these cathedral lls and any feminine/Goddess/Wisdom connection. Wisdom in almost every religion or spirituality construct is always Female. Witness WIS 7:22 a scripture I discovered when I volunteered for one of Mother Theresa's women's shelters in North London. I am not Catholic btw.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SearchingDate: 2019-04-17 03:25:05Reaction Score: 3




CurvedBullet said:


> Yeah, definitely a new thread. I want to research more info on the these cathedral lls and any feminine/Goddess/Wisdom connection. Wisdom in almost every religion or spirituality construct is always Female. Witness WIS 7:22 a scripture I discovered when I volunteered for one of Mother Theresa's women's shelters in North London. I am not Catholic btw.


_Sisterhood of the Rose_


----------



## CurvedBullet (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CurvedBulletDate: 2019-04-17 05:15:55Reaction Score: 1




fabiorem said:


> And it was just four days ago:
> 
> 
> Why they were made of copper? And why they were placed on the roof?


Magnetism? Conductivity?


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-04-17 05:22:49Reaction Score: 5




Red Bird said:


>


I like this chick! Smart cookie and shows you what she's talking about from the enemy's own websites. Off to look at Deagle.com to see what the population reduction projection is for America. Never heard of that site before. Normally I don't give an hour to watching youtube videos but this one was worth it.


----------



## Verity (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: VerityDate: 2019-04-17 06:59:58Reaction Score: 1




Bald Eagle said:


> Debunked: Albert Pike predicted both world wars... - Debunking Doomsday - Quora


Like wiki- can't be entirely trusted.


Searching said:


> Christianity served its purpose during the age of Pisces, but as the fish age ends, so too does its savior, the fisher of men, Jesus. The same as when the age of Taurus ended, Horus' (The Bull of Heaven) reign came to an end. The story of Moses destroying the golden calf symbolizes the end of Taurus and the ushering in the age of Aries, which Moses represents. Aries is the ram. That is why Moses is often depicted with ram horns.


Was going to add to the Jesus of the Gospels thread (but won't). Thank you!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Aply1985Date: 2019-04-17 12:05:13Reaction Score: 5


First video shots from inside what is left


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-04-17 13:39:37Reaction Score: 6


This mainstream article is pretty interesting, in my opinion.


> However, some experts fear that the ambitious timeline of five years set by Macron is just too fast and unrealistic.


Macron’s vow to rebuild Notre Dame cathedral within 5 years unrealistic, some experts say

I like that picture with experts elevated by a crane. Makes me wonder what was used in the 12th century.


----------



## Maxine (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MaxineDate: 2019-04-17 14:01:38Reaction Score: 1


There are some prediction come out from this notre-dame fire that states that between 16th and 28th of April the 3 Egyptian Pyramids might come down aswell, not sure how true is that, but let's watch what's gonna happend now during these days!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-04-17 14:02:18Reaction Score: 1




KorbenDallas said:


> This mainstream article is pretty interesting, in my opinion.
> 
> Macron’s vow to rebuild Notre Dame cathedral within 5 years unrealistic, some experts say
> 
> I like that picture with experts elevated by a crane. Makes me wonder what was used in the 12th century.


Still no mention of the fabulously rich Vatican paying for it.


> Notre Dame’s rector said Wednesday that he will close the cathedral for up to six years.
> 
> Bishop Patrick Chauvet acknowledged that the famed monument would close down for "five to six years" as he spoke with local business owners Wednesday.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-04-17 14:56:32Reaction Score: 2




KorbenDallas said:


> I like that picture with experts elevated by a crane. Makes me wonder what was used in the 12th century.


Magic carpet?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-04-17 15:06:52Reaction Score: 3




whitewave said:


> I like this chick! Smart cookie and shows you what she's talking about from the enemy's own websites. Off to look at Deagle.com to see what the population reduction projection is for America. Never heard of that site before. Normally I don't give an hour to watching youtube videos but this one was worth it.


As mentioned, one should always request the surveillance data. It’s everywhere. I’m pretty sure ND was covered.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-04-17 17:27:03Reaction Score: 7


Anyone knows what this cathedral looked like prior to the 19th century? It appears there is quite some BS in its story line. This current state of the cathedral was created after 1847. While Victor Hugo had its detailed description in 1831 in his Notre Dame de Paris.

_The novel's original French title, Notre-Dame de Paris, refers to Notre Dame Cathedral, on which the story is centered. Frederic Shoberl's 1833 English translation was published as The Hunchback of Notre Dame (which became the generally used title in English), which refers to Quasimodo, Notre Dame's bellringer._
We sure got an explanation that the architect was inspired by the book and bla bla bla. Did Mr. Hugo use a time machine?

Gargoyles were created (after 1847) on the Christian cathedral, right? Weird. What christian official approved that? Former ancient Roman Jupiter worshipping place?

Then we have tons of historical info on this Cathedral. I mean literally a butt load of info we have. Here comes my old question - where are the originals? It was supposedly built between 1100s and 1200s. What is the source? What are the sources?

Don’t have time to fully look into it, but something is quite shady in there.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: milhausDate: 2019-04-17 17:50:25Reaction Score: 7



Circa 1600 during the reign of Henri IV, Notre Dame is seen in the center.


Circa 1754, a watercolor by Frederick Nash of the view across the River Seine towards the east end of Notre Dame.


The interior of the Notre Dame in 1800.


Napoleon's ceremonial entry into Notre Dame in April 1802


Notre-Dame Cathedral through history – in pictures

A French legend that sprang up around the name of St. Romanus (French: _Romain_; fl. c. 631 – 641 AD), the former chancellor of the Merovingian king Clotaire II who was made bishop of Rouen, relates how he delivered the country around Rouen from a monster called _Gargouille_ or _Goji_. La Gargouille is said to have been the typical dragon with bat-like wings, a long neck, and the ability to breathe fire from its mouth. Multiple versions of the story are given, either that St. Romanus subdued the creature with a crucifix, or he captured the creature with the help of the only volunteer, a condemned man. In each, the monster is led back to Rouen and burned, but its head and neck would not burn due to being tempered by its own fire breath. The head was then mounted on the walls of the newly built church to scare off evil spirits, and used for protection.  In commemoration of St. Romain, the Archbishops of Rouen were granted the right to set a prisoner free on the day that the reliquary of the saint was carried in procession (see details at Rouen).


----------



## Mabzynn (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MabzynnDate: 2019-04-17 17:59:10Reaction Score: 10




KorbenDallas said:


> Anyone knows what this cathedral looked like prior to the 19th century? It appears there is quite some BS in its story line. This current state of the cathedral was created after 1847. While Victor Hugo had its detailed description in 1831 in his Notre Dame de Paris.
> 
> _The novel's original French title, Notre-Dame de Paris, refers to Notre Dame Cathedral, on which the story is centered. Frederic Shoberl's 1833 English translation was published as The Hunchback of Notre Dame (which became the generally used title in English), which refers to Quasimodo, Notre Dame's bellringer._
> We sure got an explanation that the architect was inspired by the book and bla bla bla. Did Mr. Hugo use a time machine?
> ...


That all depends on if you trust the sources of Canterbury monks... Ya know the same people who hired the French Masons to renovate it in the Gothic style...

Here is a few provided:
:
1452-1460 - Ignore what's in the sky


1475


1525


1670 - The best one though


Statue of a giant with what appears to be a human baby on his shoulders.   Probably one of the real builders.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-04-17 18:03:52Reaction Score: 2


Yup, we do have images and texts. What are the proper dates for those?

Le-Duc did restoration/renovation between 1844-1860s. Prior to it there were no Gargoyles (my understanding) on the Cathedral, for those were “inspired” by the Hugo’s book. Also wondering how extensive this restoration was. The building was condidered highly unstable prior to restoration and they even considered razing  it.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: milhausDate: 2019-04-17 18:19:31Reaction Score: 6




KorbenDallas said:


> Yup, we do have images and texts. What are the proper dates for those?
> 
> Le-Duc did restoration/renovation between 1844-1860s. Prior to it there were no Gargoyles (my understanding) on the Cathedral, for those were “inspired” by the Hugo’s book. Also wondering how extensive this restoration was. The building was condidered highly unstable prior to restoration and they even considered razing  it.


I've found a few sources that say the original gargoyles were added in the 13th century

_The gargoyles and grotesques of Notre Dame, of which there are hundreds, are particularly stunning, and they have been keeping rainwater and evil spirits away from the church since the 13th century. 
While the true gargoyles were prone to erosion from the very rainwater they were designed to carry away from the cathedral, many other figures were removed or destroyed in the 17th and 18th centuries, particularly during the French Revolution.

They were later replaced in the Gothic style by the French architect Eugène Emmanuel Viollet-le-Duc during his 25-year restoration of Notre Dame in the mid-1800s. As was not uncommon among earlier medieval church builders, Viollet-le-Duc added a figure of himself as one of the new gargoyles.
He believed that the restoration of the gargoyles and other grotesques on the building was a “means to re-establish [the church] to a finished state, which may in fact never have actually existed at any given time.” _

The Grotesque Stories Behind the Famous Gargoyles of Notre Dame Cathedral 

Another article
The Enchanting History of Notre-Dame Cathedral’s Famous Gargoyles and Grotesques


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-04-17 18:28:09Reaction Score: 9


One shouldn't laugh but this was a very controlled burn.

Is the red and white tape there for comic effect or what?





For comparison a local 'inferno' from a couple of years back in a 146 year old brick building.

Before





During





After


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-04-17 18:40:24Reaction Score: 8


Once again, what is the source of the alleged 13th, 12th, 14th, 15th century info? We can either read a block of text written in the end of the 19th century, and based on some non existent originals, or we can critically brainstorm this.


> _The cathedral of Notre Dame de Paris is the epitome of the Gothic style, and its magnificent sculptural program is often lauded as representing the richness of the medieval imagination. However, most visitors to this historic site are not aware that the fascinating __sculpted gargoyles and chimeras__ that adorn the façade are, in fact, nineteenth-century creations, products of the creative collaboration of the architect Eugène Viollet-le-Duc and the sculptor Victor Pyanet._


Let’s take two Cathedrals

Cologne
Notre Dame de Paris
Would be nice to look at some other ones
Both existed in some shape and form for close to 800-1000 years. Then both aquired the contemporary design in the 1840s-1860s. We do have a thread on the Cologne one on here somewhere.

I do need to do more research, but here is my 2 cents on the issue:

_ Both structures, Cologne and ND were leftovers of the previous spin of our civilization. _
_What the original purpose of the buildings was, we do not know._
_Around 1850, and after a catastrophe, there were a lot of renovations done._
_Hugo created his novel when the Cathedral was in its current state._


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: milhausDate: 2019-04-17 18:54:15Reaction Score: 1




KorbenDallas said:


> Once again, wht is the source of the alleged 13th, 12th, 14th, 15th century info? We can either read a block of text written in the end of the 19th century, and based on some non existent originals, or we can critically brainstorm this.


You asked for images and I provided what I found for you. Looks generally the same in the depictions to me. I don't personally understand what is so odd about gargoyles being on a church so I am contributing the information that is available.

Edit: French Source.
Dictionnaire raisonné de l’architecture française du XIe au XVIe siècle/Gargouille - Wikisource

Dictionnaire raisonné de l'architecture française du XIe au XVIe siècle : Viollet-le-Duc, Eugène-Emmanuel, 1814-1879 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

Probably won't find anything earlier than that, unfortunately.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-04-17 19:26:02Reaction Score: 1


From here Parvis Notre Dame - Place Jean Paul II
Question for me is where did the houses go?

gravure médiévale medieval engraving





Le parvis en 1739 (plan Turgot) The forecourt in 1739 (Turgot plan)





According to this site the Turgot plan was
_Paris in the 18th century: map of Paris in 20 planks: drawn and engraved under the orders of Michel-Étienne Turgot, prevot of the merchants: begun in 1734: completed to engrave in 1739_

I wonder if the Seine was rerouted at some point?

Doing a search for notre dame pendant la révolution (our lady during the revolution) on giberu produces;
«Les cathédrales brûlent. Mais jusqu'ici, Notre-Dame de Paris avait été épargnée»

google translate provides this;
_Built on the island of the city in the twelfth century, Notre-Dame de Paris has constantly evolved over its eight centuries of existence. Former director of the National School of Charters, Jean-Michel Leniaud, president of the Society of Friends of Notre-Dame de Paris, retraces this story, including the major contribution to the nineteenth century by the architect Eugène Viollet-le-Duc .

*What was there before the construction of Notre-Dame de Paris?*

There was a Merovingian cathedral dating back to the 6th century. When Maurice de Sully, the bishop of Paris, one of the most powerful figures of the time, undertakes, in the middle of the twelfth century, the gigantic construction of the Gothic building, this Merovingian cathedral is no more, it adapted to the mentality of the time, no longer corresponds to the needs of the faithful.

*Why was it built on Île de la Cité?*

It was the heart of the capital. The cathedral faces the seat of the royal power, traditionally established, him, on the site of the Palace of justice.

*Has Notre-Dame de Paris been often reworked?*

From Maurice de Sully until the mid-nineteenth century, it has continued to be embellished, enriched and at the same time ruined. In the 17th century, important works were led by Louis XIV to reorganize the choir and fulfill the wish of his father, Louis XIII who was to place the royal family under the protection of the Virgin. The choir of the medieval period is destroyed to be replaced by another to the very modern liturgical organization; the group of the Pietà, sculpted by Nicolas Coustou is installed there.

*What happens during the Revolution?*

Notre Dame de Paris did not suffer too much. The building was used for secular ceremonies or by the Constitutional Church [the one that had pledged allegiance to the revolutionaries, editor's note]. In 1804, Napoleon organized his coronation. From there, Notre-Dame de Paris, especially during the period of concordat, becomes the place where religion and political power meet intimately. The cathedral of Paris occupies, in fact, a singular place in the history of the nation. Other places like the basilica of Saint-Denis or the cathedral of Reims also played a role but without it being as dense as that of Notre-Dame! It has even been seen in contemporary times, for example during the funeral of François Mitterrand.

*What about the arrow?*

Before the Revolution, the initial arrow of the thirteenth century threatens ruin. It collapses without even the revolutionary vandalism being responsible for it.

*When does the architect Eugene Viollet-le-Duc intervene?

With the architect Jean-Baptiste-Antoine Lassus who just restored the Sainte-Chapelle, he was commissioned, from 1840-1845, to give back to Notre-Dame its medieval look.* It is a major restoration. As a nineteenth century specialist, I consider it a great moment in the history of the building. The general structures of the building (flying buttresses and vaults) are included. Viollet-le-Duc has also redone a series of sculptures of the facade, destroyed during the Revolution. It is a very nice success and most people think that these sculptures date from the medieval time. Viollet-le-Duc also reconstructed part of the interior decoration and even considered a moment to remove the choir installed under Louis XIV. He gave up before the outcry that his project aroused.

The arrow that collapsed during the fire is it its greatest success?

It is the result of a technical feat and an artistic feat quite remarkable. It is the most beautiful arrow built in the nineteenth century in Europe.

Did Viollet-le-Duc transform Notre-Dame de Paris?

He changed it on a large number of details. Over time, the building had, in fact, evolved in the direction of modernity. Viollet-le-Duc, I insist, gave him his medieval look._

Buggered if I can find any image of what it looked like before the 1840-45 'reinvention'.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AmorDeCognosDate: 2019-04-17 22:03:12Reaction Score: 7




KorbenDallas said:


> Anyone knows what this cathedral looked like prior to the 19th century? It appears there is quite some BS in its story line. This current state of the cathedral was created after 1847.


It seems to me they would want a "heavy renovations" story attached to each of these very old structures, even if little or no renovation had taken place.

That way, if somebody drives a car into one of them, they'll have a cover story to explain whatever we can see sticking out of the hole that 11th century buildings weren't made of.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BrokenAgateDate: 2019-04-17 22:14:32Reaction Score: 5


The history of the cathedral, as given on Wackypedia and other sites, is a confusing mix of construction periods followed by various restorations, additions, replacements, and repairs. How much of this is correct, and how much is made up? Construction allegedly started in 1160, in a time when all they had, by way of equipment, was wooden hamster wheels, ropes and pulleys, and horse-drawn wagons. So I guess that what they are calling construction was actually the beginning of some kind of major restoration project. Most of the tech was left in place, probably because nobody knew how to use it, and also because they lacked the means of removing it. So it was left there and covered over by new stonework and about a billion statues. I wonder if the organ dates back that far, or if it was added later, maybe from some other structure that wasn't saved. I have many questions about this building.


----------



## pushamaku (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: pushamakuDate: 2019-04-17 22:16:22Reaction Score: 1




Aply1985 said:


> First video shots from inside what is left
> View attachment 20388View attachment 20389View attachment 20390View attachment 20391


Seems like the FB video was removed. Perhaps not supposed to have been posted as it revealed too much? Any other sources for it?


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-04-17 22:33:59Reaction Score: 6




milhaus said:


> View attachment 20403


That is an awful lot of "churches" (steepled buildings) for that size town and the amount of houses seen pictured. Heavily fortified with guard towers, at least in the foreground. They don't look like castles either but even many of the smaller buildings have those steeples/spires on them.
Same with the second one pictured below.



Mabzynn said:


> View attachment 20407:
> 1452-1460 - Ignore what's in the sky  Looks to be a hand (of God?).
> 
> View attachment 20408


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: milhausDate: 2019-04-17 22:48:23Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> That is an awful lot of "churches" (steepled buildings) for that size town and the amount of houses seen pictured. Heavily fortified with guard towers, at least in the foreground. They don't look like castles either but even many of the smaller buildings have those steeples/spires on them.
> Same with the second one pictured below.


Yes. You're right about that. Do you think that the "churches" are collecting atmospheric energy? Or what do you mean? 
Because it looks to me just like a modern city would.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SearchingDate: 2019-04-17 22:56:24Reaction Score: 6




Klast said:


> A fire broke out at the revered Al-Aqsa Mosque compound in Jerusalem just as flames ravaged the Notre Dame Cathedral in Paris.


3 fighter jets (?) bomb a mosque At 3:02.

Al-Aqsa Mosque - Wikipedia was built on the Temple Mount - Wikipedia in Jerusalem. It sits on a hill and is a holy site for Judaism, Islam, and Christianity.

Jews believe that when the third temple is built on the mount, it is a sign of the end times. Maybe Notre Dame was just a distraction.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-04-17 22:56:43Reaction Score: 1




milhaus said:


> Yes. You're right about that. Do you think that the "churches" are collecting atmospheric energy? Or what do you mean?
> Because it looks to me just like a modern city would.


The amount of spires on all those buildings certainly does suggest atmospheric energy. May be that not everyone could afford the luxury of all that feel-good ionized particles bathing their homes so not everyone had the spires for collecting it. Still, there are quite a few (even smallish ones) that exhibit the spires. The city looks built up and well-defended (on one side) but I wouldn't say "modern" according to our current understanding of the word. They look to be doing well for themselves considering they were living in the "dark ages".


Searching said:


> 3 fighter jets (?) bomb a mosque At 3:02.
> 
> View attachment 20434Al-Aqsa Mosque - Wikipedia was built on the Temple Mount - Wikipedia in Jerusalem. It sits on a hill and is a holy site for Judaism, Islam, and Christianity.
> Jews believe that when the third temple is built on the mount, it is a sign of the end times. Maybe Notre Dame was just a distraction.


Was the damage extensive enough to require rebuilding or did it just rattle the windows?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: milhausDate: 2019-04-17 23:14:30Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> The amount of spires on all those buildings certainly does suggest atmospheric energy. May be that not everyone could afford the luxury of all that feel-good ionized particles bathing their homes so not everyone had the spires for collecting it. Still, there are quite a few (even smallish ones) that exhibit the spires. The city looks built up and well-defended (on one side) but I wouldn't say "modern" according to our current understanding of the word. They look to be doing well for themselves considering they were living in the "dark ages".


What do you think the purpose of Notre-dame was back then? Is it one of many? And when did it become a "church"? With Victor Hugo? 
Thank you for your time.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-04-17 23:53:50Reaction Score: 3




milhaus said:


> What do you think the purpose of Notre-dame was back then? Is it one of many? And when did it become a "church"? With Victor Hugo?
> Thank you for your time.


Oh, I have no idea what any of these magnificent edifices were originally used for but I doubt they were churches in our current understanding of the word. I also doubt that we built them. Look again at the picture I referred to. It does not look to me that there was a population big enough to have skilled builders of such architecture. Maybe if every man, woman, and child in town worked on the building for 20-30 years using the tools available at the time and assuming everyone was a skilled construction worker, then they might have been able to build ND (and associated structures) but that seems an unlikely scenario.

I'd be interested to learn your thoughts on what ND was originally used for.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JustWowDate: 2019-04-18 00:18:48Reaction Score: 1




Mabzynn said:


> Why is everyone forgetting about insurance?
> 
> Why are we already broadcasting a global fundraiser to collect funds to help rebuild.  Yet I guarantee this building was insured out the ass, and don't tell me those insurance policies were not re-insured as well.
> 
> Unless we're admitting the insurance companies are not going to pay the policies out because of negligence?  Did you guys forget to fill out your Hot Work Permits?


AMen!  That is the first thing my husband said!  What about the insurance?


BrokenAgate said:


> Are  they crazy, or just stupid? We can't even be bothered to maintain and repair our own aging bridges, roads, and highways. And we're expected to donate money to the upkeep of a building that most of us will never see? Using what, our Social Security funds? The money that would otherwise go to helping the poor? I'm sad nd angry about the loss of this fabulous building, but clearly, there is no sense of priorities. I expect that's the whole point:  distract us from our anger at government unconcern over the problems of our nation by shocking us with this disaster. And then we'll all be made to feel guilty because we'd rather that the money be used for helping the poor, giving homes and jobs to the homeless, fixing our crumbling bridges, and providing Flint, Michigan with clean water.


They don't know anything about "regular people" in America. They are aware, of course, that many of the fabulously wealthy live in America. I think that is where that is coming from.


----------



## Verity (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: VerityDate: 2019-04-18 01:22:26Reaction Score: 6




KorbenDallas said:


> This mainstream article is pretty interesting, in my opinion.
> 
> Macron’s vow to rebuild Notre Dame cathedral within 5 years unrealistic, some experts say
> 
> I like that picture with experts elevated by a crane. Makes me wonder what was used in the 12th century.


This line in itself speaks volumes; "This leads many to believe that Macron might be focusing on rallying a mourning country, instead of what is the reality."
_Political rallying_, appealing to the 'Cœurs et esprits', or hearts and minds, an extremely common tactic.

I wouldn't put it past the Manipulators to stage such a stunt in order to maintain political power in clear view of the EU election next month. They know they walk a knife edge with the populist Right. The Right contains Christians, nationalists and traditionalists and this is a stab in the hearts of all.
If the Vatican stays silent (is told to keep silent) on this historic loss, which is really very strange indeed, Salvini is instantly implicated, and thus scorned.
Not cool.

I can't look at this image...





...without this following on immediately
(allegedly by Hubert Robert fwiw):





This picture is interesting too.




I translated the text because I didn't understand why they'd not referred to it as Notre Dame, 'Our Lady', but instead the Metropolitan Church of Paris.

le jour du paques 28 germinal = "the day of Easter 28 germinal" (note the second definition below which I am rather confused about).

*Germinal1
ADJECTIVE*

1attributive Relating to or of the nature of a germ cell or embryo.

Example sentences
Synonyms
1.1 In the earliest stage of development.
_‘a germinal idea’_

More example sentences
Synonyms
1.2 Providing material for future development.

*Origin*
Early 19th century: from Latin germen, germin- ‘sprout, seed’ + -al.

*Germinal2
NOUN*

The seventh month of the French Republican calendar (1793–1805), originally running from 21 March to 19 April.
..Pour le proclamer la loi pour la retablissment du cult catholique = "To proclaim it the law for the restoration of Catholic worship."
Is that what Napoleon was all about?

Just as an aside, 'cult' equals worship?
Worship = Warship = cult war? Ship = maritime = Mari = Mary = Our Lady.
Am I stretching this, or is this spelling itself out?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-04-18 01:40:54Reaction Score: 1




Verity said:


> This line in itself speaks volumes; "This leads many to believe that Macron might be focusing on rallying a mourning country, instead of what is the reality."
> Or is the reality _political rallying_, appealing to the 'Cœurs et esprits', or hearts and minds, an extremely common tactic.
> 
> I wouldn't put it past the Manipulators to stage such a stunt in order to maintain political power in clear view of the EU election next month. They know they walk a knife edge with the populist Right. The Right contains Christians, nationalists and traditionalists and this is a stab in the hearts of all.
> ...


Wow. There you go, and they are a cult.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: esgee1Date: 2019-04-18 02:01:04Reaction Score: 0


So apparently mainly just the top roof part and the spire had burnt down, not the stone arch roof underneath. Also only one of the stained glass windows has fallen out. The rest of the building, statues and artefacts had all been safely evacuated.

So just the top roof and spire need to be rebuilt. You can read more below (sourced from here):


All very good news. Cheers!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: milhausDate: 2019-04-18 02:23:25Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> Oh, I have no idea what any of these magnificent edifices were originally used for but I doubt they were churches in our current understanding of the word. I also doubt that we built them. Look again at the picture I referred to. It does not look to me that there was a population big enough to have skilled builders of such architecture. Maybe if every man, woman, and child in town worked on the building for 20-30 years using the tools available at the time and assuming everyone was a skilled construction worker, then they might have been able to build ND (and associated structures) but that seems an unlikely scenario.
> 
> I'd be interested to learn your thoughts on what ND was originally used for.


I wish I had the slightest clue. I'm trying to understand.
I would guess it is still a temple/church (a temple used by the priest class and later called a church) as it is built over an older temple. Perhaps the temple is also a healing center/energy harvester/heart of the village.
Could have been built by giants or by people with methods and knowledge that is lost to us.


Could those be the real gargoyles before they died? 

By the way, sorry if this was posted but this is a great link:
The Notre-Dame Cathedral in Art (1460–1921)


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-04-18 02:42:08Reaction Score: 6




milhaus said:


> You asked for images and I provided what I found for you. Looks generally the same in the depictions to me. I don't personally understand what is so odd about gargoyles being on a church so I am contributing the information that is available.


You are absolutely right. Apologies, I need to work on formulating what I'm trying to relay. Will have to do some additional research over the weekend and will give it one more try.


esgee1 said:


> All very good news. Cheers!


LOL. Funny they say that. Weird that Macron appears to not be aware of this, and wants to rebuild within 5 years. In turn, construction specialists say that 5 years is way too optimistic.

Here is another fun part. After the fire, the Cathedral started to look very similar to what it looked like prior to the restoration done in the mid-19th century.
*1840*


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: milhausDate: 2019-04-18 02:54:06Reaction Score: 2




KorbenDallas said:


> You are absolutely right. Apologies, I need to work on formulating what I'm trying to relay. Will have to do some additional research over the weekend and will give it one more try.


Thanks and no problem. I am pretty sure I understand what you were saying before.

Any thoughts on this one, KD?

Discovery of the Lutèce enclosure, update of the surrounding wall. Photo taken from the minutes of the Municipal Commission of Old Paris, January 28, 1898


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-04-18 03:00:07Reaction Score: 1


Well, Lutèce is Lutetia, the Roman city where Paris now stands. I do not really have any thoughts yet, for I have never heard of this Lutetia-city. This entire story is getting more and more interesting.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: milhausDate: 2019-04-18 03:04:06Reaction Score: 3




KorbenDallas said:


> Well, Lutèce is Lutetia, the Roman city where Paris now stands. I do not really have any thoughts yet, for I have never heard of this Lutetia-city. This entire story is getting more and more interesting.


This is what I had posted before and may be connected:
_Notre Dame de Paris, more than seven hundred years old, is only the most recent of holy houses to occupy this ancient sacred ground. The Celts held their services on this island in the seine, and atop their sacred groves the Romans built their own temple to Jupiter. In the early years of Christianity, a basilica dedicated to St. Etienne was constructed around 528 by Childebert. A church in the Romanesque manner replaced the basilica, and this stood until 1163 when work began on the structure which stands today. _

Not sure what that all means but that is why I figure it must be an important holy site.


----------



## Verity (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: VerityDate: 2019-04-18 03:25:15Reaction Score: 7


Probably boring to keep harping on about the political aspect but it's too odd with such a significant election next month.


jd755 said:


> In 1804, Napoleon organized his coronation. From there, Notre-Dame de Paris, especially during the period of concordat, becomes the place where religion and political power meet intimately.


I smell a political rat with a tail as long as the Seine.
For those like me who had to look up concordat;

*Concordat*
Agreement or treaty between the Holy See of the Catholic Church and a sovereign state.
A concordat is a convention between the Holy See and a sovereign state that _defines the relationship between the Catholic Church and the state in matters that concern both_, i.e. the recognition and privileges of the Catholic Church in a particular country and with secular matters that impact on church interests.

Not precisely sure how it fits, but it vibrates with classic M.O. infighting between the church and the money-men.

This picture,





called 'The Right Hand of God Protecting the Faithful against the Demons' by Jean Fouquet could be also be interpreted as; keeping tradition safe from the demons of modernity.
The Right (wing in politics) is associated with sitting on the right hand of the king, God's ancient and traditional representative on earth.
Those who didn't agree with the king sat on his left- (originates from the French Revolution).

This one is called 'Plan of the choir, by Pierre Lepautre, 1715 '. (Notre Dame.)




The church taking power from nature, using prayer/mind to change the energy from positive to negative on such a sacred historic energy site- check out the similarity between a battery from today and the floor plan above (to say nothing of the greater structure). I've seen this before, most of us will have, but it never fails to remind me of what it was (probably) used for, and how utterly valuable that is/was.;




It'd be interesting if "they" used the voice of man- the 'choir'- to try and stimulate the old energy system.
Fwiw, 'choeur', the french word for choir, sounds identical to their word for heart, cœur.


----------



## Juzzer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JuzzerDate: 2019-04-18 05:52:02Reaction Score: 14


The Simpsons have once again predicted real life events long before they happen.. check this screenshot from one of their episodes  

No nothing strange is going on whatsoever..


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-04-18 06:04:04Reaction Score: 9




milhaus said:


> Not sure what that all means but that is why I figure it must be an important holy site.


Right, the site has to be important. And I think you are dead-on, as far as cathedral related underground facilities go. Would be interesting to dig up some info on some underground tunnels down there.

We are being told that originally there was some sort of a Temple of Jupiter.

_The first church built on the site of Notre Dame was a __Roman Temple to Jupiter__. Following that was the first Christian church, dedicated to Saint Etienne, Saint Stephen, built during the 5th-6th centuries. This was destroyed with the several invasions of the Normans. During the 7th century a church dedicated to Notre Dame, Our Lady, was constructed._
For me personally, the above are just words. We are once again entering this "thousands of years ago" territory, which has no sources, just unsubstantiated statements based on some never ever surviving sources.

What original texts do we have from that far back? None.
Where is the info from? From the 19th century.
I think we are very close to the toga wearing territory here, and it has nothing to do with thousands of years. Just like I mentioned the _Cologne Cathedral. _1850's vicinity appears to be a benchmark of sorts. When did they "build" the _Great Eastern_? 1850s again.

Appears to be some major restoration / renovation / construction period.
And back to them Roman togas. Here is allegedly 1870s from _this thread_. When did they really wear them togas? Thousands of years ago, or just a few hundred? The height of the statue of Mr.Napoleon makes way more sense when compared to the size of the Notre Dame Cathedral's doors.


----------



## pushamaku (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: pushamakuDate: 2019-04-18 06:34:26Reaction Score: 5


Came across an interesting theory on Reddit.

The fire at Notre Dame was a dark occult ritual re-enacting the Isis/Osiris myth and it’s not finished yet



> Forgive the piecemeal format; I’m on mobile and still trying to work through my thoughts. Everything noted below was either sourced via Wikipedia or a simple Google search for the topic (ie it’s all verifiable). I probably don’t have things 100% correct so maybe others can correct me or fill in pieces that I’ve missed.
> 
> Timing: as others have noted elsewhere, we’re currently in the peak of the dark occult “season of the sacrifice”.  The gist of the story is that believers like to use this time of the year to make “fire sacrifices” to the god Baal as a means of solidifying intent for events to come later in the year. Technically this time period runs from 4/19 - 5/1, so the date of 4/15 does throw things off slightly, but who knows exactly how important precision is.
> 
> ...





Juzzer said:


> The Simpsons have once again predicted real life events long before they happen.. check this screenshot from one of their episodes
> 
> View attachment 20459No nothing strange is going on whatsoever..


Seems this particular image has likely been photoshopped because it doesn't match the video in this episode S19E07. Still very interesting though!


----------



## Juzzer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JuzzerDate: 2019-04-18 07:01:49Reaction Score: 1


_@pushamaku_, Well that’s just fantastic  Thank you for clarifying this though, bloody Photoshop


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-04-18 07:16:14Reaction Score: 9


Merovingian
The cathedral 'prior' to the stone/concrete one that 'replaced' it in the mainstream version of events from my earlier post.
Never heard of the word Merovingian.
Getting past the gatekeeper wakipedia on giberu produces this truly weird, to me, result;
Order of the Merovingian Dynasty
_The Order of the Merovingian Dynasty (OMD) was conceived of and organized in September 2004 by 23 Founder Members whose names denote leadership in the field of genealogy to honor the heritage of the Merovingian Kings, the first of which was Mérovée who governed the Salic Franks from 448-457.

The Merovingian Kings were part of a dynasty that had the longest lasting rule following the Roman Empire, and preceded the Carolingians and Charlemagne._ 

_Those who are members of The Order of the Crown of Charlemagne in America, The Baronial Order of the Magna Charta, The Military Order of the Crusades, Order of the Crown in America, National Society Americans of Royal Descent, and the National Society Daughters of the Barons of Runnemede may be invited to apply for membership in OMD _

Romans defeated or disappear from the area and in step the Merovingians or so it would appear.
Incredibly crisp undateable 'relics' once again, there is a pattern to these things and it is revealling itself, Order of the Merovingian Dynasty

Of relevance simply because it essentially copies the Tales of Rome we get handed by 'experts'.

Changing the search to merovingian cathedral paris brought forth this;
Secrets of Notre-Dame de Paris

Seems 350 years of history weren't there in 2011.

_by CNT Editors
December 7, 2011
The Cathedral of Notre-Dame de Paris is one of the most famous churches in the world. But hidden among the details of its 500-year-old architecture are numerous secrets that only medieval scholars notice._

And this Medievalisms: Notre-Dame Cathedral and the Re-creation of the French Past
Whose author contradicts the story of minimal damage during the Revolution, among other things.

_What many don’t realize is that the majority of what one sees when one looks at Notre-Dame’s west façade is a modern restoration. The French Revolution badly damaged the symbol of the hated monarchy, robbed the treasury, and threw many of the art and artifacts contained therein into the River Seine. The 28 statues of biblical kings on the west portal were beheaded, even as the flesh-and-blood Louis XVI had been; the majority of the other statues destroyed; and the building itself used as a warehouse._

Now it gets seriously weird, to me at least, perhaps it's me that's weird, who knows.
From here; Saint-Germain-des-Prés, Paris

_The church has had a tumultuous history. In 512 AD Saint Germain, who would later become bishop of Paris, convinced the Merovingian king Childebert to build an abbey with a church. The church, which held important relics, was dedicated to Saint Vincent and the holy cross. It was one of the most important churches in France, and the final resting place of the Merovingian kings. Its roof was gold painted, which led to the name 'Saint-Germain-le-Doré' (gilded Saint Germain).

In the ninth century, the church was ransacked several times by the Vikings and ultimately destroyed by fire. Around the year 1000 the reconstruction of the church started, and it was eventually dedicated in 1163._

Why would these Merovingians build Notre Dame if the Church of Saint Germain was already up and conversely why would they build the Church if Notre Dame was already up?

The 'Romans' it seems 'disappeared' but Roman Catholicism continued unabated?
I don't buy it.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Aply1985Date: 2019-04-18 09:46:21Reaction Score: 9




pushamaku said:


> Seems like the FB video was removed. Perhaps not supposed to have been posted as it revealed too much? Any other sources for it?


Strange video disapered from fb

	Post automatically merged: 4/18/19

Looks like tower is not original


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-04-18 15:02:48Reaction Score: 2




Red Bird said:


> Wow. There you go.





jd755 said:


> Merovingian
> The cathedral 'prior' to the stone/concrete one that 'replaced' it in the mainstream version of events from my earlier post.
> Never heard of the word Merovingian.
> Getting past the gatekeeper wakipedia on giberu produces this truly weird, to me, result;
> ...


here are some articles about the esoteric history of the Merovingians. The most recently famous by fritz springmeier
Merovingios -  Los Reyes Perdidos / Merovingians - The Lost Kings


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MinLo66Date: 2019-04-18 15:32:53Reaction Score: 2




Juzzer said:


> The Simpsons have once again predicted real life events long before they happen.. check this screenshot from one of their episodes
> 
> View attachment 20459No nothing strange is going on whatsoever..


UnFreakingBelievable...my blood is literally boiling right now. I am so tired of this shit. WTF?

	Post automatically merged: 4/18/19



MinLo66 said:


> UnFreakingBelievable...my blood is literally boiling right now. I am so tired of this shit. WTF?


But then again, what do we expect with the Masonic black and white checkerboard floor inside the Cathedral?


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2019-04-18 17:24:50Reaction Score: 6


How ironic is this, given some of our theories and conversations here...

The course is revealed....

'Electrical short-circuit is the most likely cause of the Notre Dame fire, a police official said'

Link


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BrokenAgateDate: 2019-04-18 21:53:11Reaction Score: 10




Aply1985 said:


> Strange video disapered from fb
> 
> Post automatically merged: 4/18/19
> 
> ...


This is interesting. According to Wiki, "The spire, which had been damaged by the wind, was removed in the second part of the 18th century." It must have been replaced in the 19th Century, then, during the renovations of that era. I do wonder just how strong the wind was, to damage a metal spire.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-04-18 22:24:40Reaction Score: 10




BrokenAgate said:


> It must have been replaced in the 19th Century


I like how they word it. We do not really know, but here is a fact for you. Yet, they know exactly what Julius Caesar had for breakfast on June 14th some 2k years ago. Where are the sources? Well we don’t have any, but this guy saw a copy in 1853.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MinLo66Date: 2019-04-19 00:04:39Reaction Score: 0




KorbenDallas said:


> I like how they word it. We do not really know, but here is a fact for you. Yet, they know exactly what Julius Caesar had for breakfast on June 14th some 2k years ago. Where are the sources? Well we don’t have any, but this guy saw a copy in 1853.


LOL Good one KB. And you are correct Sir...


----------



## Jef Demolder (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jef DemolderDate: 2019-04-19 09:37:27Reaction Score: 13


As the discussion in this thread is becoming interesting from the point of view of falsification of history, I would like to contribute with an image of the Cosmographia Universalis of Sebastian Münster (1488-1552). The first, German edition of this work was in 1544, and the first edition in Latin in 1550. I give the map of Lutetia (Paris) from the Latin edition. On the place where we should find the Notre Dame (which according to standard history was finished in 1250) we see an entirely different building, which is marked with the letter D, and in the caption D is explained as "Summum templum" (main or highest temple). We have to look for foreign sources like that of the German Sebastian Münster. French sources on Paris (texts and engravings) have been produced as to support standard history.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-04-19 12:32:13Reaction Score: 1


To add a link for old maps of the city named Paris Home
Not been through them to see if any are not French in origin, yet.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Aply1985Date: 2019-04-19 12:50:23Reaction Score: 3




Jef Demolder said:


> German Sebastian Münster


On other map from S.M.

This temple called 
Der Thumstisst




Paris

	Post automatically merged: 4/19/19



jd755 said:


> To add a link for old maps of the city named Paris Home
> Not been through them to see if any are not French in origin, yet.


I think Lutecia former name of Paris will give us answers. Now im concentreted on Lutecia


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-04-19 13:31:08Reaction Score: 6


Thank you my friends. What a great way to identify historical fakes. Looks like our current ND de Paris could be at least 400 years less old. Interesting it is. 

Now we can ask ourselves, how exactly Mr. Munster could know the precise layout of Lutecia during his life time, which could probably allow for questioning of when the city of Paris had acquired its name.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-04-19 14:19:43Reaction Score: 1


Continuing in the Merovingian 'angle' combined with the French name for Lutetia in the search phrase, "merovingian map of lutèce" produced this site Merovingians and Carolingians - A Timeline of Ancient History
Only to discover that yet again the bloody Roman Catholic Church is in place as the authority for the existence of the Merovingians.

_Much of what we know today about the Merovingians can be traced to Gregory of Tours, who was a bishop who wrote down the history of the Franks. He recognized that there was a cultural slippage occurring that could be seen in peoples' use of Latin._

Munster was in the thick of the reformation, (of 'reality' as far as the one the Roman Catholic Church promotes) and this site reveals the connection between man an book of maps.
1567 Munster Leaf Charlemagne Woodcut Signature Franks | #29611382
_This most interesting authentic leaf from the 1567 German edition of Cosmographia is devoted to the Frankish kingdom (France, Germany). Most of the leaf deals with Charlemagne ("Carolus Magnus")._

Is there any authentic history knocking about free of Roman Catholic 'interpretation'?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HulkSmashDate: 2019-04-19 15:14:09Reaction Score: 0


Interesting that I heard on the MSM this morning that the cause of the fire was an "electrical short".  Hrmmmm...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-04-19 15:33:23Reaction Score: 6


Now I am utterly convinced the fakers have one pattern of fakery and stick to it religiously. 
A little wander from Notre Dame but only slightly as I feel it puts the 'history' of the city and the building (it isn't a place of worship) in a different context, to me.

How they fake it.
Invent a name or nab a real one aka one from someone who really lived at some point in time.
The named one changes 'their' name to something else.
Set them both in a timeframe.
The 'something else' becomes a historical celebrity and anyone looking into the works of 'something else' are sailing down a blind alley.

As they have done with this Gregory of Tours character.
From here; 
He was originally called Georgius Florentius, CHECK!
But in memory of his maternal great-grandfather, Gregory, Bishop of Langres, took later on the name of Gregory. CHECK!
Born in 538 or 539 at Arverni, the modern Clermont-Ferrand; died at Tours, 17 Nov., in 593 or 594. CHECK!
Wrote the book History of the Franks CHECK!

Which of course travels through time intact!

Anyway here is the link to the translated book. Internet History Sourcebooks

Searching through the page using "paris" as the search phrase brings up this which feels significant;
It refers to the death of a King called Clovis.
_After all this he died at Paris, and was buried in the church of the holy apostles, which he himself had built together with his queen Clotilda._ 

A search for that church brought up this site;
Ste-Genevieve
When excavated their tombs or bodies were not found, what a shocker!
Replace by Pantheon in the nineteenth century. The Pantheon in Paris?

Well yes (I had no idea.). The Pantheon. old Paris, the belle epoque
Notable dead buried there include;
_It serves as a burial place to Voltaire, Emile Zola, Rosseau, Marat, Victor Hugo and others. Alexandre Dumas was recently exhumed in 2002, and laid to rest here._

So hard to stay on point.

No other Merovingians or Franks get interred in that church. Every time a King or Queen die they are interred at different churches in Paris dedicated to different Roman Catholic 'saints' which, according to the book most are churches they built during their lifetime.

Not prejudiced at all these Franks and Roman Catholics apparently. The last of the 67 references to Paris being;
_[26. A Syrian trader, Eusebius, becomes bishop of Paris.] _
A foreigner, a merchant, but presumably 'of the faith' leaps over all the locals to be made Bishop.

It reads very much like Voltaire's account of Charles XII of Sweden , fiction, on account of the great details on conversations and the supernatural events he talks of all taken as signs of the Roman Catholic god.

Doing the same search for "cathedral" brings up this 9 references but no name for the cathedral.
Looking up the definition of cathedral brings up the reason why;
The principal church of a bishop's diocese, containing the episcopal throne.

So question is does the building called cathedral of the Diocese of Paris have a church name, did it change over time?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-04-19 17:45:52Reaction Score: 6


An interesting video which shows a figure on the roof. Also the chief architectural person interviewed and is ‘doubtful ‘ of the official narrative. Also all electrical was updated in the 90’s and ND has uptodate alarm systems and security.
My theory is nothing big happens anymore without video. It’s everywhere especially mason strongholds like Paris and the Catholic Church.


----------



## Maxine (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MaxineDate: 2019-04-19 18:24:41Reaction Score: 1


What are your thoughts on this "expert" words people?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-04-19 18:28:04Reaction Score: 3




Maxine said:


> What are your thoughts on this "expert" words people?


Well my first thought was he’s obviously a mason (or whatever) too to even have that position. They have to tell us.


----------



## CurvedBullet (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CurvedBulletDate: 2019-04-20 00:40:37Reaction Score: 3




jd755 said:


> Merovingian
> The cathedral 'prior' to the stone/concrete one that 'replaced' it in the mainstream version of events from my earlier post.
> Never heard of the word Merovingian.
> Getting past the gatekeeper wakipedia on giberu produces this truly weird, to me, result;
> ...


Hmmm. That name Merovingian reminds me of one the Matrix films where we're reminded that Neo/The One wasn't the only One - metaphor for their being many people with Christ-like tasks - and the planned Recycle (Reset anyone?) that the Merovingian character was waiting for with the hope that Neo wouldn't connect with The Keymaker before meeting The Architect. The film character is French as well.


----------



## Bald Eagle (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bald EagleDate: 2019-04-20 01:02:38Reaction Score: 7




Timeshifter said:


> How ironic is this, given some of our theories and conversations here...
> 
> The course is revealed....
> 
> ...


Which is countered by:

Fmr. Notre Dame Chief Architect: Ancient Oak Doesn’t Burn Like That


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-04-20 03:40:14Reaction Score: 13




Bald Eagle said:


> Which is countered by:
> 
> Fmr. Notre Dame Chief Architect: Ancient Oak Doesn’t Burn Like That


Hey, if entire planes can evaporate in crashes while paper passports are left intact then surely ancient oak can burn like that.


----------



## Bald Eagle (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bald EagleDate: 2019-04-20 12:16:42Reaction Score: 7




whitewave said:


> Hey, if entire planes can evaporate in crashes while paper passports are left intact then surely ancient oak can burn like that.


Oh sure - next you'll be telling me that a "drill" being conducted by the French government for training in response to arson attacks on churches and historic world treasures and architecture was being conducted in exactly the same place and exactly the same time as the "tragic accident" occurred...


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-04-20 12:51:48Reaction Score: 2


Aren't these things always coordinated with "drills" or "training exercises"?


----------



## Bald Eagle (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bald EagleDate: 2019-04-20 13:54:26Reaction Score: 1


This likely explains the underlying "WHY".

The coming convergence of Islam and Christianity | The United West


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-04-20 14:12:09Reaction Score: 5




Bald Eagle said:


> This likely explains the underlying "WHY".
> 
> The coming convergence of Islam and Christianity | The United West


This is why I thought the Illuminati card was interesting as it shows Muslims vs Christians with a church burning.  Anyone might think it was an ‘immigrant’ who will never be charged. However the Catholic Church is actively stating Islam is our brother, all religions equal, etc. So what is the real game plan?

Also I think, of course, the burning is a rite, or figurative, but that the French couldn’t bring themselves to totally destroy the building and the artifacts.  Otherwise they would just hit it with DEW like everywhere else.  You know, lightning bolts from heaven just like the old paintings.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-04-20 15:04:18Reaction Score: 11


Continuing along the Merovingian, Gregory of Tours, His book about the Franks, the Roman Catholic Bishops and their Cathedral (diocese church) I went looking for the Diocese Church of Paris and the Episcopal Throne the Bishops sit on.

What you didn't know that Roman Catholic Bishops sat on a throne?
Neither did I!
What else sits on thrones?
What do thrones represent and project?
Kings, Queens, Emperors, Empresses, Archbishops, Cardinals, Popes you know the 'usual crew' we get told to hold in awe, respect and subjugate our lives to and the thrones, with a human backside on them, represent power and authority over 'the people'.

Quite why god needs to have a human project power and authority from such a thing is kind of odd, but then again everything about this building and its supposed place in the Roman Catholic Religion is odd, very odd, as far as I can tell.

The Diocese Church holding the Cathedra, the bits that surround the throne in essence and the throne itself is the minor Basilica of the Church of St Denis according to this site History of the monument crucially not Notre Dame. (was it ever a Roman Catholic building?)

_Only a cathedral is of superior rank. In 1966, the basilica was elevated to cathedral status, a name derived from "cathedra", meaning the seat of the bishop, the head of the diocese located there. A copy of the throne of Dagobert, the original of which is in the Cabinet des Médailles of the Bibliothèque Nationale, is currently used by the bishop as an episcopal see._

Wanna see the throne with a Bishop on it or in situ in the church?
Well you can't. Least I cannot find one image of it so here's one of the original Throne of Dagobert which has apparently come through time from 630ish.
From here Throne of Dagobert





Amazing what travels through time that cannot be dated by any known means.

So the Bishop sits on a copy of a Kings throne. If that doesn't show the Roman Catholic Church and its Monarchy (maybe the Church invented the Monarchy, who knows.) are inseparable I don't know what does.

This church and St Germaine do seem to be much more 'involved' in the affairs of the city Paris and its earlier names. Notre Dame barely features.

The connection of Dagobert with the Roman Catholic Church is authorised and recorded by the Roman Catholic Church, via Gregory of Tours Book of the Franks. There is no connection I could find with Dagobert and Notre Dame he was all about St Denis. Doesn't mean there isn't one of course.

St Denis is a good one here have a look, what you didn't think there wouldn't be a statue of him. (please excuse the sarcasm but its just spotting the same modus operandi running over and over again that generates it.)

From here The Headless Bishop: The Life of Saint Denis



The author of that site has kindly put together a few 'medieval' images and the tale of how he came to be holding his head.

Maybe just me but the head being held in the statue pictured looks to be wearing what we are told is an Ancient Egyptian headdress. Maybe something, maybe not.

I really don't know what to make of it all except I have the feeling its all bunkum made up by the Roman Catholic Church.

Take a look at the church of St Denis today, seems to be missing a bit, but somehow still looks very similar to another 'church' that lost its roof recently.



Curiouser, and curiouser.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ObertrynDate: 2019-04-20 15:41:28Reaction Score: 9




Red Bird said:


> This is why I thought the Illuminati card was interesting as it shows Muslims vs Christians with a church burning.  Anyone might think it was an ‘immigrant’ who will never be charged. However the Catholic Church is actively stating Islam is our brother, all religions equal, etc. *So what is the real game plan?*
> 
> Also I think, of course, the burning is a rite, or figurative, but that the French couldn’t bring themselves to totally destroy the building and the artifacts.  Otherwise they would just hit it with DEW like everywhere else.  You know, lightning bolts from heaven just like the old paintings.


Intensify conflict, obviously. With Christians and Muslims, it's very easy to see where it's being driven when you starts examining all the false flags. The best part of all is, the elites don't even have to try very hard at all. The 20th century has been such a radical change for Islamic countries and Christianity has been under attack from atheistic elements for so long that both are swinging the pendulum back. All you need is a little push and you start an avalanche. And it's not just religious conflicts either. Have you noticed how badly relations between whites and blacks have deteriorated recently? I assure you, it is all very deliberate. I'd almost be impressed at the level of world-class political chess required to put this all together if the end result wasn't so utterly horrifying.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CitizenShipDate: 2019-04-20 17:14:04Reaction Score: 2


So i have been thinking on this for a while and no one else has seemed to mention that the yellow vest movement has been going for quite some time now and i have also learned that they have some demands, they want a proper constitution, an end to homelessness and poverty, although you can never tell because most of these "grass roots" movements turn out to be controlled opposition, would i put it past them(Macron et al) to use this as a distraction.
Pretty much the same in the uk at the mo with this extinction rebellion(pure bullshit) and just like the occupy psy ops.
My opinion is controlled burn!


----------



## CurvedBullet (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CurvedBulletDate: 2019-04-20 22:25:04Reaction Score: 7




Jef Demolder said:


> As the discussion in this thread is becoming interesting from the point of view of falsification of history, I would like to contribute with an image of the Cosmographia Universalis of Sebastian Münster (1488-1552). The first, German edition of this work was in 1544, and the first edition in Latin in 1550. I give the map of Lutetia (Paris) from the Latin edition. On the place where we should find the Notre Dame (which according to standard history was finished in 1250) we see an entirely different building, which is marked with the letter D, and in the caption D is explained as "Summum templum" (main or highest temple). We have to look for foreign sources like that of the German Sebastian Münster. French sources on Paris (texts and engravings) have been produced as to support standard history.
> View attachment 20544


For what it's worth in our continued research in this fascinating er, puzzle, this from the Gnostic Warrior blog:

*The Hidden Secrets of Notre Dame and the Parisii of Isis*"Around 250 BC, the Celts settled on the site which was to become the ancient city of Lutetia (Lutetia Parisiorum, “Lutetia of the Parisii”),’ and today is known as the city of Paris. It was named after a tribe of Celts known as the Parisii during the Roman era of the 1st to the 4th century. The Parisians (Pariasians)it had been said were the followers of Isis who was known as the chief goddess of the Greco-Egyptian empire. Hence, the Celtic Parisii came from the East and eventually settled in Gaul. They are first mentioned in the Commentaries of Julius Caesar who dwelt in a district on the Seine in the town called Lutetia. The Greek geographer Strabo had written during the reign of Augustus Caesar that the Parisii live round about the Seine, having a city, called Lucotocia (Λουκοτοκία), on an island in the river”. In 1163, the site of the Temple of Isis would be the location where Notre-Dame de Paris (IPA: [nɔtʁə dam də paʁi]; French for “Our Lady of Paris”) would be built, and had become the “Parisian church of the kings of Europe.” The original statue of Isis was preserved in the Abbey of St. Germain until the year 1514 when the Archbishop of Meaux had it destroyed...."

The Hidden Secrets of Notre Dame and the Parisii of Isis


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TyrionDate: 2019-04-21 01:26:12Reaction Score: 1




Juzzer said:


> I’ve just been shown this article on lad bible, apparently the money to rebuild Notre Dame is reportedly being donated by the French billionaire and husband of Salma Hayek, François-Henri Pinault, for those familiar with the Assassins Creed franchise you will know the cathedral was featured in the game.. set during the French Revolution.
> 
> View attachment 20347
> 3D mapped brick for brick, shouldn’t take too long to rebuild.. Do you think this will happen?
> ...


True! And also did you notice how they downplayed the parts about previous civilizations in succeding games? Like it was done on purpose. Maybe the higher ups didn’t like it.

About Notre-Dame... France is a weird country with a shaky history. The place where the first illuminati revolution took place, if we believe the official narrative about it. I don’t trust the media in anything concerning France in this case.


----------



## Verity (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: VerityDate: 2019-04-21 12:20:34Reaction Score: 5




CitizenShip said:


> the yellow vest movement


Just a heads-up on the yellow vest movement- I doubt the name/colour is an accident.
Yellow is a symbolic 'colour stage' of alchemical transformation.
Magnum opus (alchemy) - Wikipedia
"Citrinitas."
Citrinitas - Wikipedia

The psychology is quite something, a deeper, rather dodgy phase of transmutation/transformation of Man which can become positive or negative apparently.
I run the worlds perceptible (media) proceedings through an 'alchemical filter' and it seems the most rational explanation of everything witnessed so far.
Alchemy's a spiritual undertaking. Or it's supposed to be.

Next up, redness. Rubedo.

"The three alchemical stages preceding rubedo were nigredo (blackness) which represented putrefaction and spiritual death, albedo (whiteness) which represented purification, and citrinitas (yellowness); the solar dawn or awakening.[2]

The symbols used in alchemical writing and art to represent this red stage can include blood, a phoenix, a rose, a crowned king, or a figure wearing red clothes."
Queen's still alive.. check.
Notre Dame's rose windows are okay.. check.





Still in yellow phase I guess.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-04-21 13:23:12Reaction Score: 1




CitizenShip said:


> So i have been thinking on this for a while and no one else has seemed to mention that the yellow vest movement has been going for quite some time now and i have also learned that they have some demands, they want a proper constitution, an end to homelessness and poverty, although you can never tell because most of these "grass roots" movements turn out to be controlled opposition, would i put it past them(Macron et al) to use this as a distraction.
> Pretty much the same in the uk at the mo with this extinction rebellion(pure bullshit) and just like the occupy psy ops.
> My opinion is controlled burn!


Well I did think perhaps this marks the start of another French, bloody, Masonic revolution. The dates line up with the end of the last one and something else... didn’t keep the links. Oh yes, all the recent church burnings/attacks, Catholic connection...


Bald Eagle said:


> This likely explains the underlying "WHY".
> 
> The coming convergence of Islam and Christianity | The United West


And/or commemorating the death of Jacques demolay templar burned for baphomet worship at ND plus 900th anniversary of the Illuminati (think the guy got the dating a bit wrong)


Also, the following LONG article from 2018 talks about a mystery Illuminati ‘P’. Could it be Pinault (now) who kicked in big bucks?  Neon says (Payseur family, however there are thoughts that Payseur is a title like purser, or paymaster.
Links in current people- not really ND oriented per se.

The Unseen Masters of All


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Aply1985Date: 2019-04-21 18:57:55Reaction Score: 1




jd755 said:


> St Denis


I can say more S. Denis church was earlier than N.D.
Радикал-Фото: Картинка


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RecycledSoulDate: 2019-04-21 20:52:01Reaction Score: 1




Mabzynn said:


> They're probably prepping their "construction" images for the next reset.  Gotta make sure they have a whole bunch of a roof repair pictures to present as evidence of construction.


At that point, it will appear to have been “built” in 2019/2020, or whatever.  Brilliant!


Mabzynn said:


> ...Did you guys forget to fill out your Hot Work Permits?


And Don’t forget the “red tag permit” for any fire protection Out of Service


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-04-23 07:57:04Reaction Score: 3


Here a link with an interesting list of similar events over the last years, all in the last weeks of April.
Basically a fire sacrifice to Moloch.
End of April: Still a Time of Fire and Human Sacrifice


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-04-24 06:26:13Reaction Score: 2


Anyone knows anything about this Versailles fire?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-04-24 07:28:07Reaction Score: 2


Are we now reading the work of bullshit department of the Roman Catholic Church past and present?
From here Necropolis around the Merovingian Basilica of Saint Denis

_Excavation work carried out by the Saint-Denis archaeology unit made it possible to study more than two hundred sarcophagus, but one can suppose that this funeral site originally held more than two thousand. This exterior necropolis constituted plaster sarcophagus. They were mass produced with the help of a wooden frame in which the plaster was then poured. The motifs engraved in the wood produced relief decorations._

'We' find 200 hundred but guess at its holding capacity of 2000. Really very convenient numbers to my eyes.
And for centuries they used the same plaster casting technique, presumably not the same moulds but hey why not.
Again apologies for the sarcasm but it reads like yet more of the same Catholic nonsense.
_
Except in very rare situations, the funerary objects placed in these tombs cannot be compared to the jewels of high ranking officials buried in the basilica ; but they are proof of a less privileged population thus giving more information about what daily life was like during the Merovingian era. Usually the deceased were laid to rest with knives, razors, cutting tools, tweezers, keys, lighters and silex to make a fire. All these metal objects are proof of great mastery in metalwork such as damascus steel and bronze casting. Terracotta molds are proof of buckle-smelting activity within proximity of the necropolis._

Roger that. Every thing these 'primitives' by comparison to today, or so we constantly get told, would need to live yet they had mastered the arts of sculpting and firing, wooden mould making, plaster preparation, plaster casting, mining materials, forcing the metal out of the ores and managed to 'get done on site' these wonderous things, making moulds from terracotta to cast metal objects in, casting temperatures, refined metal working aka_ "a great mastery of metalwork"_
Yet all they chose to stuff in with their dead are mundane everyday objects of no use to the dead but are useful to the living. Makes no sense, to me.

_Thanks to technological progress, it is possible to reproduce the shape of a scramasax sheath (short sword) even though the original leather one had completely disappeared._

'They' back in the day, 6th century apparently, achieved all that and today it takes 'technological prowess' to recreate it? 
Really are they having a laugh?
Nonsense at every turn in this what feels to be a Roman Catholic fairy tale. Never mind asking what did the Romans do for us what is the Roman Catholic Church doing to us?


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-04-24 11:40:15Reaction Score: 2




KorbenDallas said:


> Anyone knows anything about this Versailles fire?


The interview (previous page of this thread) did say that there was a fire a week in France. We only started hearing about it because the arsonists got around to burning something as recognizable as the ND. That got such a big response in outpouring of monies that from now on, it may be that all that gets burned every week will be famous buildings.

I used to wonder why TPTB kept pushing America to imitate Europe in all things but I think it's because Europe is much closer to total collapse than we are. As long as we still have our second amendment rights, I don't think we'll see a fire a week here.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-04-26 17:22:48Reaction Score: 2


Following is a, totally mainline, article from the smithsonian but has some good pics and information about the OTHER Notre Dame.

_The question of when construction began on Notre Dame de Reims has been debated for decades. “There’s this document that talks about a fire and gives a date of 1210,” says Rebecca Smith, an art historian at Wake Tech Community College who has written extensively about the cathedral’s origins. “They don’t mention what burns or how much damage there is, but everybody assumed the cathedral must’ve started construction around 1211 right after the fire.”

*Ha! ... began construcfion after the fire *_

Read more: The Debate Over Rebuilding That Ensued When a Beloved French Cathedral Was Shelled During WWI


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: damon greenDate: 2019-04-27 07:30:08Reaction Score: 2




eddie said:


> Sad, since it's a beautiful building, but I'm suspicious. Isn't it almost entirely constructed from stone?
> 
> If I had to guess, I'd say "renovations" = "replace everything with kindling."


apparently the spire was oak covered with lead, nevertheless you cant just burn wood like that without a bonfire to start it. serious kindling. they had 24/7 guards who suppose to react to any sign of fire or danger, there were up to date alarms systems,and 24/7 cctv. recent re-wire. just not possible accidental. obviously not accidental. more queer, according to google, they been reporting on this fire since the beggining of the year. many different news from bbc to bullshit me. what the ---- is really going on ?


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2019-04-27 13:03:30Reaction Score: 3


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-04-27 19:35:18Reaction Score: 1


Wondering at what point the city of Lutetia was in reality re-named to Paris.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-04-27 20:53:16Reaction Score: 1




KorbenDallas said:


> Wondering at what point the city of Lutetia was in reality re-named to Paris.


Everything I’ve read said it was renamed (sometimes it says gradually) to Paris after, or at the end of the Roman presence.  Right at the beginning of the elusive Middle Ages. Also interesting is there is no meaning (except guesses) to the meaning of Lutetia.
This says (who knows about this, however no doubt Parisis has to do with the worship of isis):
_This city of Lutetia would later be renamed Paris in 360 A.D under the Roman Emperor Julian, who named it Civitas Parisiorum ‘the city of the Parisii’ in honor of the city’s original founders, the Celtic Parisii. It was here where the Parisii settled, and with them, they brought their religion and secret rites of the Goddess from the East, and where they had built a temple of Isis in which you could find a statue of Isis._

Do you believe? In one of his videos he tells where he got the webcam footage.
I also think there are TR 3 (or 4, or whatever, triangular aircraft)


----------



## Bald Eagle (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bald EagleDate: 2019-04-27 23:56:30Reaction Score: 0


So many "ancient" puzzles we're looking at on this site - and so many new and terrible tragedies going on in the present.


----------



## Verity (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: VerityDate: 2019-04-28 00:36:04Reaction Score: 1




Red Bird said:


> Everything I’ve read said it was renamed (sometimes it says gradually) to Paris after, or at the end of the Roman presence.  Right at the beginning of the elusive Middle Ages. Also interesting is there is no meaning (except guesses) to the meaning of Lutetia.
> This says (who knows about this, however no doubt Parisis has to do with the worship of isis):
> _This city of Lutetia would later be renamed Paris in 360 A.D under the Roman Emperor Julian, who named it Civitas Parisiorum ‘the city of the Parisii’ in honor of the city’s original founders, the Celtic Parisii. It was here where the Parisii settled, and with them, they brought their religion and secret rites of the Goddess from the East, and where they had built a temple of Isis in which you could find a statue of Isis._
> 
> ...


Parisii, Paris, Isis... but wait there's more... Parisii = Pharisee..? Works for me.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Aply1985Date: 2019-04-29 17:08:00Reaction Score: 1




Aply1985 said:


> Strange video disapered from fb
> 
> Post automatically merged: 4/18/19
> 
> ...


*Paris, L'Eglise de Notre Dame vers L'Orient, 1840.*


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WorldWar1812Date: 2019-04-29 21:59:42Reaction Score: 1




KorbenDallas said:


> What could be the purpose of this destruction from our stand point of view?


I can't believe the fire went out of control, not without a help.
Personally I focus this on a sort of ritual. 
FIRE RITUALISTIC FEAST (destruction to generation or Ordo Ab Chaos).

PAR ISIS (Lutetia), the city of "enlightenment".


Definetly this people's messages has a very dark side.
It seems an advise, the beginning of the end of an era.




It was very archaetypical to contemplate that day 15th April at 19:15 pm of 20*19*, how the cross was on fire and the spine fell down (immediately reminded me 9/11 towers falling).

Very iconinc indeed, that fire and that sunset reddish sun.


----------



## Bald Eagle (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bald EagleDate: 2019-04-29 22:59:16Reaction Score: 2


This is about how well hemlock "burns".
I made a fire pit out of hemlock log sections once.   
The fire chief was over for a bonfire, and said, "You can't do that!"
"Why not?"
"That's wood - it'll burn."
"I've had a fire in that pit every night for the past week."

I think it lasted another week or two before it finally got charred away.


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WorldWar1812Date: 2019-04-30 12:48:42Reaction Score: 0


I have heard the opinion of a reputed fireman.  Alarm on fire went almost 30 min. after starting. 
Simply ridiculous think on this as an "accident".

BURN, madda'fukka, BURN.

Francis Pope, the fireman pyroman. 





The roof, the roof, the roof it's on fire............


----------



## CurvedBullet (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CurvedBulletDate: 2019-05-02 01:46:46Reaction Score: 0




Verity said:


> Parisii, Paris, Isis... but wait there's more... Parisii = Pharisee..? Works for me.


Yeah, the English pronounciation works. The language of KMT is something else altogether. At least we think.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-05-02 02:10:07Reaction Score: 1




CurvedBullet said:


> Yeah, the English pronounciation works. The language of KMT is something else altogether. At least we think.


KMT? Kemet: Kmt, the “Black Land,” what the ancient inhabitants of the Nile Valley & Delta called the first nation-state of antiquity?
Or are you referring to something else?


----------



## CurvedBullet (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CurvedBulletDate: 2019-05-03 05:21:20Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> KMT? Kemet: Kmt, the “Black Land,” what the ancient inhabitants of the Nile Valley & Delta called the first nation-state of antiquity?
> Or are you referring to something else?


Yep, Kemet/KMT.


----------



## Verity (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: VerityDate: 2019-05-03 09:58:44Reaction Score: 1




CurvedBullet said:


> Yep, Kemet/KMT.


Right, thanks for clarifying (_@whitewave_). I'm pretty distracted atm.
At the risk of drifting right off the subject..:
I have heard of chem being bandied about as an etymological source relating to Egypt, no doubt kemet was that original source, and being involved with alchemy- the (magic) hermetic arts, study of chemistry, astrology, alCHEMy etc.. Phoenicians (priest class) could be involved with the misappropriation of those occult skills, but this is based on a hunch- can't recall sources. I think Manly P. Hall made that connection for me. I'd need to dig deeper to sound more authoritative and can't make the time atm.

I found this though;

*Is "Kemet" the source of "chemical", "alchemy", and "hermeti*
_Post by *Archived Reply* » Fri Oct 29, 2004 9:08 pm

Che, As far as I could determine the Romans called Egypt ‘Aegyptus’ and the Greek name for Egypt was ‘Aiguptos.’ Both of these were adaptations of the Egyptian word ‘hutkaptah,’ temple of the soul of the deity Ptah. The Egyptian name for Egypt, however, was ‘Kemet.’

It appears to me that *KEMET* has nothing to do with any of these three words although ‘chemical’ and ‘hermetic’ are linked to ‘alchemy.’ The word *ALCHEMY* comes via Old French and medieval Latin from Arabic ‘alkimiya,’ ‘al,’ the +‘kimiya,’ which comes from the Greek ‘khemia’ or ‘khemeia’ meaning ‘the art of transmuting metals.’
In early use ‘alchemy’ referred to the chemistry of the Middle ages and 16th century. The main practical aims of this early chemistry were the search for 1) a way of transmuting baser metals into gold, and 2) the ‘alkahest’ or universal solvent, capable of dissolving any material 3) the panacea, the all-healing universal remedy.

*CHEMICAL* was formed in English probably from the New Latin ‘chimicus’ (+ ‘al,’ of or related to) which was short for the Medieval Latin ‘alchimicus’ meaning of alchemy, which derives from ‘alchimia,’ alchemy.

*HERMETIC* commonly refers to a seal which is complete and airtight. It originally referred to an ancient occult tradition encompassing alchemy, astrology, and theosophy (philosophical or religious thought based on a mystical insight into the divine nature).
‘Hermetic’ derives from Latin ‘hermeticus.’ However, two reliable sources give two slightly different explanations of how the ‘Hermes’ got into ‘hermeticus’:
1) ‘hermeticus,’ is a Latin irregular formation from ‘Hermes Trismegistus,’ a legendary figure regarded by Neoplatonists and others as the author of certain works on astrology, magic, an alchemy.
2) ‘hermeticus’ is an adjective adapted from Greek ‘Hermes,’ god of science and arts, who was identified by the Neoplatonists, mystics, and alchemists with the Egyptian god Thoth, who supposedly invented the process of making a glass tube airtight by using a secret seal._

The point, in order to link it back to Notre Dame... would be alchemy?


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WorldWar1812Date: 2019-05-05 17:17:34Reaction Score: 5




whitewave said:


> KMT? Kemet: Kmt, the “Black Land,” what the ancient inhabitants of the Nile Valley & Delta called the first nation-state of antiquity?
> Or are you referring to something else?


Khemet=Burnt Land

Black Desert Egypt.




Khemet ("burnt land"), originally means, "covered by the sun", "pregnated by the sun", holy signed under the 
sun, or sacred land, priests land (shemite, semite, shem-shu-horus disciples).

Khemer (Cambodia) has a parallel meaning, from sanskrit to arabic.
Khmer people - Wikipedia

_"According to one Khmer legend attributed by George Coedes to a tenth century inscription, the Khmer
race arose from the union of the brahmin Kambu Swayambhuva and the apsara ("celestial nymph") Mera (Mary,
Meru, Meriam, Mariam)"_

What does خمر (khamr) mean in English? - Quora.

Arabic Haima (where in James comes)
Translation of Haima in English
Of course, James it's linked to Jachin masonic pillar (the sun).

"covered" "desert house" (jaima, desert tent).

Ankh / Angkor 

Greek name of egypt came to Coptic Ka-Ptah (Copto, Kaptah).
Ptah it's related to hidden knowledge (Pith-agoras), so in a certain sense "hermetic".

_"... dialectal khmæ or khmɛɛr, or more formally ខេមរភាសា kheemaʾraʾ _

Khmer language - Wikipedia

kheemera as a way to refer hybrid sacred origins (mixed with demigods origins)

Kheemera-Chimera
Chimera (mythology) - Wikipedia




I guess Alexandria was a sort of world capital city for the ancient world, collapsed around 1200 AD.
Library of Alexandria - Wikipedia


----------



## AgentOrange5 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AgentOrange5Date: 2019-05-08 13:26:15Reaction Score: 1


I came across this article. I don't know the significance, other than its yet one more bizarre thing associated with the fire, that just doesn't add up to the official story. 
*Notre Dame’s Bees Seem to Have Survived the Blaze*

Notre Dame’s Bees Seem to Have Survived the Blaze


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-05-08 13:33:24Reaction Score: 6




AgentOrange5 said:


> I came across this article. I don't know the significance, other than its yet one more bizarre thing associated with the fire, that just doesn't add up to the official story.
> *Notre Dame’s Bees Seem to Have Survived the Blaze*
> 
> Notre Dame’s Bees Seem to Have Survived the Blaze


*Hive mind*


----------



## AgentOrange5 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AgentOrange5Date: 2019-05-09 12:47:04Reaction Score: 1


Red Bird, thanks for posting that video, I have never heard about the bee/Catholic/Mary connection before.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-05-09 13:59:04Reaction Score: 0




AgentOrange5 said:


> Red Bird, thanks for posting that video, I have never heard about the bee/Catholic/Mary connection before.


Don’t forget the Mormons/masons. 
They all worship the same god


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-05-09 15:59:47Reaction Score: 8


I raise bees and I can tell you that they don't survive fires. Smoke sedates them and greatly slows their movements. If they were on the roof where the fire started, they did not survive. Maybe it was important to replace them as a sign or some kind of "miracle". It's become fashionable among rotten teenagers to knock over hives and set them on fire. I could show  you scores of pics from people complaining about that very thing. We talk about security measures in our beekeeper meetings. It gives us no comfort to say that when the bees go, they're taking us with them. We cannot survive without bees.

I've seen that hive/bee symbol on banks as well as religious institutions. Maybe as a sign for those in the know?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-05-09 19:04:31Reaction Score: 0




whitewave said:


> It's become fashionable among rotten teenagers to knock over hives and set them on fire. I could show you scores of pics from people complaining about that very thin


!!!  Dang


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: VonKittyDate: 2019-05-18 11:47:46Reaction Score: 3


Thought I would add this here.  There’s a lack of skilled craftsmen in France to help reconstruct the cathedral, so they may use these people who are constructing a castle in Burgundy using only medieval techniques.  

Can Medieval Artisans From Guédelon Help Rebuild Notre-Dame? | Galactic Connection

I believe they started building Guedelon Castle in 1997 and here is what they have so far:

They hope to be finished by 2023.  Impressive someone has actually taken on this project.  Would love to volunteer there for a few days, but you must speak French.  Here’s a link to their site:  Guédelon


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-05-18 16:30:52Reaction Score: 3




VonKitty said:


> Thought I would add this here.  There’s a lack of skilled craftsmen in France to help reconstruct the cathedral, so they may use these people who are constructing a castle in Burgundy using only medieval techniques.
> 
> Can Medieval Artisans From Guédelon Help Rebuild Notre-Dame? | Galactic Connection
> 
> ...


Well, if you're nowhere near France and are interested in medieval building techniques, there's one being built in Lead Hill Arkansas . Supposed to be done in another 10 years. It's open to the public and is pretty interesting. We visited it when it was in its first year of being built.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ObertrynDate: 2019-05-19 05:50:04Reaction Score: 1




VonKitty said:


> Thought I would add this here.  There’s a lack of skilled craftsmen in France to help reconstruct the cathedral, so they may use these people who are constructing a castle in Burgundy using only medieval techniques.
> 
> Can Medieval Artisans From Guédelon Help Rebuild Notre-Dame? | Galactic Connection
> 
> ...


That's odd, they really can't outsource it to modern construction companies overseas? Do they have to ask these guys?


----------



## Mabzynn (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MabzynnDate: 2019-05-19 11:50:13Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> Well, if you're nowhere near France and are interested in medieval building techniques, there's one being built in Lead Hill Arkansas . Supposed to be done in another 10 years. It's open to the public and is pretty interesting. We visited it when it was in its first year of being built.
> View attachment 21658


Do you know if this is still on going?  Looks like there's been no activity since about 2016.

even their website is dead - Migliori Casino Online - Siti di casinò per giocare


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-05-19 13:29:58Reaction Score: 1




Mabzynn said:


> Do you know if this is still on going?  Looks like there's been no activity since about 2016.
> 
> even their website is dead - Migliori Casino Online - Siti di casinò per giocare


Don't know. We were out there about 2010 and they said it was being financed by some guy in France and was expected to take about 20 years at their current rate of build. Maybe they finished early? Or ran out of money?


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WorldWar1812Date: 2019-05-24 20:34:11Reaction Score: 1




AgentOrange5 said:


> I came across this article. I don't know the significance, other than its yet one more bizarre thing associated with the fire, that just doesn't add up to the official story.
> *Notre Dame’s Bees Seem to Have Survived the Blaze*
> 
> Notre Dame’s Bees Seem to Have Survived the Blaze


what a theatre......of pain.




Royalty in the form of Bees

You can't rescue your house in fire, without a drama, can you?


----------



## AthroposRex (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AnthroposRexDate: 2019-06-17 21:43:20Reaction Score: 1




			
				milhaus said:
			
		

> Found this website with a lot of great information. Didn't want to copy too much because I would paste it all:
> Notre Dame de Paris Historic Overview - Earthlore Explorations Architecture Features
> 
> View attachment 20309





jd755 said:


> Continuing along the Merovingian, Gregory of Tours, His book about the Franks, the Roman Catholic Bishops and their Cathedral (diocese church) I went looking for the Diocese Church of Paris and the Episcopal Throne the Bishops sit on.
> 
> What you didn't know that Roman Catholic Bishops sat on a throne?
> Neither did I!
> ...


That doesn't look like a throne so much as a chassis for a control seat missing all the electronics and whatever it was originally installed in. Such an odd seat. Were bishop's asses different then?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JapodDate: 2019-06-17 22:50:45Reaction Score: 1




Red Bird said:


> Don’t forget the Mormons/masons.
> They all worship the same god


Masons and Catholics are mortal enemies to this day.


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2019-07-21 07:38:13Reaction Score: 6


No need to panic folks, the kids will sort us out.

*Notre Dame Fire Revives Demand For Skilled Stone Carvers In France*

Just how it was built 900 years ago, these young craftsmen will soon have it whipped into shape...

'Every year, about 30 new stonemasons graduate either with this degree, the professional license in stone carving for historic monuments, or a less advanced diploma in stone carving'

See, all of our discussion about how these things were made is being but to bed here, the graduating students have all the skills required 

'To earn their degree, students must also take classes in math, French, computer design, geography and art history.

"Art history is extremely important," says Eliette Coutherut, the head of the Saint Lambert center. "You can't work the stone without knowing its history and the different currents that influenced architecture."

Ah, programming...

This part is amazing...

'Aside from this degree, the only other way to become a licensed stone carver of historic monuments is by joining a sort of modern-day guild known as "Les Compagnons du Devoir," the Companions of Duty.

That program is based on the way young people were trained for professions in the *Middle Ages*. To become a "compagnon" takes at least five years of rigorous training, and apprentices are expected to travel around France working on different sites. The apprentices live and eat together and follow certain customs. *They have gained a near-mythic status in France'


*
Well, we can all rest easy knowing that the old place is in good hands.

Source


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-07-22 07:36:59Reaction Score: 3




Japod said:


> Masons and Catholics are mortal enemies to this day.


Or so it might appear.
Whenever Catholics speak of "Light", I'm sure they mean their Light-bearing Son of God, Lucifer.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Von_TurinDate: 2019-07-30 23:26:42Reaction Score: 3


Lot's of good information and useful links. In regards to bees one of it's most basic meanings : we're the workbees who collect honey for the beekeepers.

Edit : Sample of a song I had to think about => Lorde - Royals.... and we never be royals... you can call me QUEEN BEE... and baby I'll rule... let me live my fantasy...


In the days when I used to go clubbing a lot a certain MC called LADY BEE was a lot of parties I went...

Maybe you know this song ? KING BEE - back by dope demand.


They're in control. That's what they mean.

Think it hasn't been mentioned so I'm going to put it in here.

Somewhere around the time of the burning of the Cathedral they also came with the first photo of a black hole. Seen some members already state in this thread that things are already shown in movies / tv series etc. all going back decades.

One of the things that they show a lot are portals & CERN. So first picture of black hole connects to CERN (believe it does). They also came with the news that a new "seamonster" was found named Cthulhu (this name may ring a bell).

Cthulhu - Wikipedia

Another guy found this one out but in the Notre Dame there was an artifact recovered called the "Pillar of the Boatmen". The Boatmen were an medieval organisation that dictated trade over European rivers and had a powerbase in Geneve where CERN is at.

On this "Pillar of the Boatmen" is the only name mentioned and I think image of the HORNED (as amongst others = torque / spin - vortex) god CERNUNNOS.

*The name Cernunnos occurs only on the "Pillar of the Boatmen" (Pilier des nautes),[12] now displayed in the Musée National du Moyen Age in Paris. Constructed by Gaulish sailors probably in 14 CE,[13] it was discovered in 1710 within the foundations of the cathedral of Notre-Dame de Paris, site of ancient Lutetia, the civitas capital of the Celtic Parisii.

The distinctive stone pillar is an important monument of Gallo-Roman religion. Its low reliefs depict and label by name several Roman deities such as Jupiter, Vulcan, and Castor and Pollux, along with Gallic deities such as Esus, Smertrios, and Tarvos Trigaranus. The name Cernunnos can be read clearly on 18th century drawings of the inscriptions, but the initial letter has been obscured since, so that today only a reading [_]ernunnos can be verified.**[14]*

Cernunnos - Wikipedia
Pillar of the Boatmen - Wikipedia

Credits to this guy who has same good decodes (also about BEES in everything, it's origins / connections). He's religious so keep that in mind :


Take Care !


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PrimalRedDate: 2019-09-27 11:53:42Reaction Score: 2


Alll the bullshit history has already been uploaded digitally. Time to erase the remaining physical evidence..


----------



## Silent Bob (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Silent BobDate: 2019-11-20 18:05:31Reaction Score: 6


Interesting development, I wonder why they are so keen to redesign the spire......? Good on the architect for standing his ground, he seems to have the backing of the people, but the PTB are determined to change it.

Notre Dame row: French stirred as Macron’s general tells architect to ‘shut his mouth’ over staying true to original spire design

Tensions are high in the reconstruction project for France’s Notre Dame cathedral after an Army general appointed by President Emmanuel Macron has told an architect fighting for the original spire design to “shut his mouth.”

It’s not a fight you expect to see very often, but the reconstruction of the fire-gutted Notre Dame cathedral has led to a showdown between the chief architect and General Jean-Louis Georgelin, appointed by French President Emmanuel Macron to pilot the restoration project.

Chief architect Philippe Villeneuve has been faced with an ambitious five-year deadline to restore the famed cathedral’s interior, roof, and the iconic spire completely destroyed in the April blaze.

But now it appears Georgelin and Macron have run into trouble with Villeneuve's vision for the spire – which for him is staying as true as possible to the original design. Georgelin and Macron both want to redesign the spire to give it a more _“contemporary”_ look, and their side has an argument that the 19th-century addition is in itself a redesign of the lost 13th-century feature. Villeneuve, meanwhile, has made it clear that if he is to be the architect on the project, then it must be identical to what stood before. This is also the only way to meet the five-year deadline, he adds.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-11-20 19:00:58Reaction Score: 1




Silent Bob said:


> Interesting development, I wonder why they are so keen to redesign the spire......?


Very interesting indeed it is. Why?


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2019-11-20 19:26:17Reaction Score: 1




KorbenDallas said:


> Very interesting indeed it is. Why?


I would guess it's simply because they love their symbols, and hate everything that is of the beautiful old world. 

Maybe they have a good reason to fear the forces that built the old world, and maybe the good guys still have a card up their sleeve, if they still exist somewhere.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-11-20 19:40:37Reaction Score: 0


Well, I DO.
And it does involve BEES. Points to the first person to figure it out! 

OR, maybe I'm just...


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-12-29 10:44:58Reaction Score: 3


Here is an interesting update: _Notre-Dame Cathedral has ‘50 percent chance’ of being saved._


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-12-29 12:06:52Reaction Score: 1




KorbenDallas said:


> Here is an interesting update: _Notre-Dame Cathedral has ‘50 percent chance’ of being saved._


Yeah, I saw where they said that even after receiving a billion dollars in donations to fix a roof fire that didn't even kill the bees on the roof, it just couldn't be saved. Must have found some incontrovertibly damning evidence requiring total destruction. Be interesting to see what happens to the demolished pieces. Murrah building got swept away before there was time to do a proper forensic investigation. Also, what happens to the billion dollars of donated money?


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2019-12-30 10:04:59Reaction Score: 1




KorbenDallas said:


> Here is an interesting update: _Notre-Dame Cathedral has ‘50 percent chance’ of being saved._


first they decided on a law to rebuild it until 2024. Now they say it will already take until 2024 to only stabilize the structure. They need to look into those mysterious architects who built 5,000 complete houses within a year or so 150 years ago.


> "We need to remove completely the scaffolding in order to make the building safe, so in 2021 we will probably start the restoration of the cathedral," Chauvet said. "Once the scaffolding is removed we need to assess the state of the cathedral, the quantity of stones to be removed and replaced."
> 
> Chauvet estimated it would take another three years after that to make it safe enough for people to re-enter the cathedral, but that the full restoration will take longer.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ObertrynDate: 2019-12-30 14:12:02Reaction Score: 1




KorbenDallas said:


> Here is an interesting update: _Notre-Dame Cathedral has ‘50 percent chance’ of being saved._


This means that Notre-Dame is doomed. They won't rebuild it properly, this is politician speak for "we're going to drag this out for as long as possible until this hunk of ancient junk collapses on its own" at which point they'll just write it off for tax purposes, build some monument to corporate vanity in its place and cart off all the valuables somewhere "safe".


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SeekingLogosDate: 2020-01-14 03:16:33Reaction Score: 0


Albert Pike said:
_



			"The *Third World War* must be fomented by taking advantage of the differences caused by the "agentur" of the "Illuminati" between the political Zionists and the leaders of Islamic World. The war must be conducted in such a way that Islam (the Moslem Arabic World) and political Zionism (the State of Israel) mutually destroy each other. Meanwhile the other nations, once more divided on this issue will be constrained. physical, moral, spiritual and economical exhaustion…We shall unleash the Nihilists and the atheists, and we shall provoke a formidable social cataclysm which in all its horror will show clearly to the nations the effect of absolute atheism, origin of savagery and of the most bloody turmoil. Then everywhere, the citizens, obliged to defend themselves against the world minority of revolutionaries, will exterminate those destroyers of civilization, and the multitude, disillusioned with Christianity, whose deistic spirits will from that moment be without compass or direction, anxious for an ideal, but without knowing where to render its adoration, will receive the true light through the universal manifestation of the pure doctrine of Lucifer, brought finally out in the public view. This manifestation will result from the general reactionary movement which will follow the destruction of Christianity and atheism, both conquered and exterminated at the same time."
		
Click to expand...

_There is no primary source for this letter.


----------



## Rhayader (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RhayaderDate: 2020-07-18 07:34:30Reaction Score: 1


God damn, now Nantes. Firefighters battle to save Cathedral in Nantes, France, as blaze breaks out (VIDEOS)

Perhaps just as significant to our history, if not more useful than the one in Paris. What's next, Chartres??


----------



## Verity (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: VerityDate: 2020-07-18 08:20:22Reaction Score: 1


The fires are symbolic.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HipophoralcuDate: 2020-07-18 09:05:50Reaction Score: 2




Rhayader said:


> God damn, now Nantes. Firefighters battle to save Cathedral in Nantes, France, as blaze breaks out (VIDEOS)
> 
> Perhaps just as significant to our history, if not more useful than the one in Paris. What's next, Chartres??


Cant have cathedrals in muslim france.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: studytruthDate: 2020-07-18 10:07:43Reaction Score: 2


I was in Nantes last year, went to all the cathedrals. Glad I did. One had an amazing energy, Cathedral of St Nicholas. This one that is on fire has the Tomb of brittany which I did an article on, and I think posted a thread here on SH about...amazing amazing alchemic tomb inside. Hope it all makes it through.

Right here is the other thread with the scarcofagus box in that church
Sarcofagus box


----------



## AgentOrange5 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AgentOrange5Date: 2020-07-18 11:00:55Reaction Score: 1




Rhayader said:


> God damn, now Nantes. Firefighters battle to save Cathedral in Nantes, France, as blaze breaks out (VIDEOS)
> 
> Perhaps just as significant to our history, if not more useful than the one in Paris. What's next, Chartres??


Saw this in the news and came here to see if anyone else is posting. But yes, anything that is a remnant of the past, the "elite" (whoever they may be are intent on destroying it. This sucks. We must remember history. Even the probable fake history that they are destroying with the statues....if they feel the need to destroy it, then there is something of importance in it.


----------



## Rhayader (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RhayaderDate: 2020-07-18 12:28:35Reaction Score: 2




AgentOrange5 said:


> Saw this in the news and came here to see if anyone else is posting. But yes, anything that is a remnant of the past, the "elite" (whoever they may be are intent on destroying it. This sucks. We must remember history. Even the probable fake history that they are destroying with the statues....if they feel the need to destroy it, then there is something of importance in it.


Wiping ancient tech again? Usually done ritually too. It seems it was the organ that was targeted and destroyed. This is what is lost.


----------



## Silent Bob (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Silent BobDate: 2020-07-18 12:45:06Reaction Score: 2




Rhayader said:


> Wiping ancient tech again? Usually done ritually too. It seems it was the organ that was targeted and destroyed. This is what is lost.
> 
> View attachment 49624


I've noticed that there is always the same type of 'column' type structure around organs, I find myself wondering if they used to contain cables? I see the same things in the two minsters local to me, all over the building, looking like cables embedded and hidden in the wall.

Also, this:


They would definately want to destroy this tech if that's what it does!


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2020-07-18 15:05:15Reaction Score: 1




Hipophoralcu said:


> Cant have cathedrals in muslim france.


Since the Allies failed to fully destroy France in WW2, they made sure to flood it with criminal migrants afterwards to destroy the culture in the long-term. France still has one of the highest quality of living in Europe, especially on the countryside.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HipophoralcuDate: 2020-07-18 15:37:15Reaction Score: 0




dreamtime said:


> Since the Allies failed to fully destroy France in WW2, they made sure to flood it with criminal migrants afterwards to destroy the culture in the long-term. France still has one of the highest quality of living in Europe, especially on the countryside.


Nah. Degaulle wanted the africans because muh consumer numbers.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AndromedaDate: 2020-07-18 16:19:15Reaction Score: 2




dreamtime said:


> Since the Allies failed to fully destroy France in WW2, they made sure to flood it with criminal migrants afterwards to destroy the culture in the long-term. France still has one of the highest quality of living in Europe, especially on the countryside.


You might be aware of what is going on in Southern Sweden, the county Skåne, where criminal migrants raid the country sanctuary landscape for white christian Swedes. There was one case I read where the father gestalt defended his daughters life and other members lives of his kinship from thugs and he was not pardoned by the legal system. I hope all is well in Germany, been slacking too much on my studies of your language.

Tchüss!


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CitizenShipDate: 2020-07-18 18:45:46Reaction Score: 0


So another historical building bites the dust, had an amazing organ apparently.

Anyone have anything on this, can see a load of emergency vehicles but they are not tackling the fire, just letting it burn, must have plenty of wood in the to keep that stoked for that amount of time!


----------



## dreamtime (May 5, 2021)

In Lille, the demolition of the Saint-Joseph chapel has begun​​The mobilization of an association for the protection of the heritage will not have been enough: the excavators have begun to destroy the building dating from 1886.​
https://www.lefigaro.fr/culture/a-l...-la-chapelle-saint-joseph-a-commence-20210211
St. Joseph's Chapel, a heritage martyr in Lille​​The chapel of St. Paul's College in Lille, bought by the Junia student group, will soon fall, to make way for a new campus. Flowers have been laid down.​
https://actu.fr/hauts-de-france/lil...ph-martyr-du-patrimoine-a-lille_39713231.html
Also interesting:

https://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/16264/france-cathedrals-fire


----------



## JWW427 (May 8, 2021)

I cant agree more on the organ issue.
People are waking up to the sound vibration subject fast.
Light and color from the windows combined with sound resonance can heal anything I believe.
This is what the new "Med-Bed" technology will have.


----------

